# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  Kickmydog BM/MM/SV Hunter Profiles.

## kickmydog

I have been publishing my hunter profile now since the Firelands I believe.

I finally decided to make my own thread so that it is easier for people to report profile problems and suggest ideas to improve it.

My profiles are designed for PVE, not to be fancy and to make it easy for new coders to modify the code to suit themselves. I try where possible to use the simplest code so that you can understand it and modify it to suit your own needs.

Within the profile there are several extra abilities that may or may not be included within the actual rotations, feel free to add/remove as you like to make the perfect rotation for you.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/bq...ations_v38.zip (Oct0 :Cool: 
PQR: BM/MM/SV profiles. Version 38, Patch 5.4

Using my profiles in the past I've managed to rank 2nd on WOL (the profiles best so far), and regularly rank otherwise (when my guild actually decides to not cancel raids.)

It is important to note that not everything is automated in the profile and you have to manually choose when it is best to use certain things like Barrage in an AOE fight for example and DPS cooldowns.

Healthstones are used.

Acknowledgements
Creator of PQR - Xelper
First creator of a hunter PQR profile - Sheuron (inspired me to write a better profile for myself)
Code contributors - CrystalTech, Firepong, bu_ba_911, paintpauller
Profile users who have submitted suggestions that I used.

----------


## kickmydog

*Controls*

*Left CTRL* - Mouseover Serpent Sting

*Right CTRL* - Barrage

*Left SHIFT* - Binding Shot, Intimidation, Wyvern Sting (Mouseover)

*Right SHIFT* - Rapid Fire + Stampede

*Left ALT* - Trap Launching Sequence (Explosive Trap > Snake Trap > Ice Trap)

*Right ALT* - Mouseover Scatter Trap (if target is selected Scatter Shot, if ground is selected Freezing Trap)


*Rotation Breakdown*

Single Target - Optimized for One Target.

Cleave - Single Target with Arcane Shot replaced with Multi-shot to keep uptime with Serpent Sting or BeastCleave. (nothing as yet for MM since there really isn't any bonus cleave mechanics for them.)

AOE - Optimized for multi-target dps.

Kiting - Concussive Shot is high priority in the single target rotation

----------


## kickmydog

*How to report a problem with the profile.*

If you have a problem with the profile that you want to bring to my attention for a fix make sure that you include the following information:

Your hunter's level
Your hunter's specialization
Your hunter's talent choices
Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens
What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck?
What are you targeting?
Any other pertinent information.

Just saying it doesn't work will probably get a rude reply.


*Known Issues.*

*Currently there is a known issue with double Cobra Shot and Steady Shots happening.*
This is not a problem with the profile itself but a problem with the way that focus generation works for hunters.

Focus is generated when the generating shot hits the target.
If there is flight time delay then the profile will identify that you do not have enough focus currently.
It will then line up another focus generating shot, while that is being cast your original focus generating shot hits and grants focus.

*No Plans to Support*

Auto Disengage when low on health.
Auto Deterrence when low on health.
Use of DPS pots

*FAQ*

*Black Arrow is not being applied to the target.*
The target needs to have at least twice your max hit points before Black Arrow is used.
Remove


```

and UnitHealth("target") > (UnitHealth("player")*2) 


```

----------


## ev0

Thanks for the profile! Do you have a method of PQR for just traps, like disable rotation and just do a trap on someone (for pvp uses)? I'd love a 100% trap placement haha.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hooray now maybe ill play my marks hunter some more!

----------


## kickmydog

> Thanks for the profile! Do you have a method of PQR for just traps, like disable rotation and just do a trap on someone (for pvp uses)? I'd love a 100% trap placement haha.


Using the keys indicated should stop the rotation while the traps are deployed. However if traps are deployed or on cooldown the rotation will not stop.

----------


## kickmydog

Updated to version 27

- Improved Bestial Wrath usage. upped my dps a fair bit.
- Misdirection will no longer be used if your target is a player.
- Reverted back to slightly older MD code until I can fix the issues with the new version. (This will result in MD not being used if there is no tank role in scenarios and secondary tanks getting MDs if the primary tank has good threat on the target in raids.

----------


## 19benni81

and what is "camo (KMDSV_MOP)" ??

----------


## kickmydog

> and what is "camo (KMDSV_MOP)" ??


Just something I use personally to stay in camo 100% of the time when I afk on my pvp server.

----------


## darksahde

Congratulation on open your own thread. 
And thanks for your profiles, i've using it since i discovered this program,

its really awesome and easy to understand to modify for my own use too.

----------


## ltabdiel

Beast Mastery seemed to work smoothly, but Survival's single target rotation wasn't firing Black Arrow for some reason, I double checked and it is enabled in the Rotation Editor, any ideas? Btw this was just on a target dummy, no raid environment involved.

----------


## kickmydog

> Beast Mastery seemed to work smoothly, but Survival's single target rotation wasn't firing Black Arrow for some reason, I double checked and it is enabled in the Rotation Editor, any ideas? Btw this was just on a target dummy, no raid environment involved.


Could you tell me what sort of focus level it was maintaining?
What shot it was using instead?
What talents have learned?
If the target has at least 2 times as many hit points as you have. (training dummies have 1 hit point). This stops you wasting black arrow on targets that will die before the full duration is used up. Some Dummies have 1 hit point.

When I try the SV rotation on a level 93 target dummy it fires black arrow.

----------


## kwalti

I just tried out this profile, Beastmaster. 75K DPS with 496 itemlevel. Gave you some rep. VERY AWESOME PROFILE.

----------


## lazy1

Kick what spec do you raid as?

----------


## kickmydog

> Kick what spec do you raid as?


BM/SV fight depending

----------


## expunge

Just did some tests randomly to see what DPS would be

528 iLvl forged into haste with 2pc and reforged to crit. 
Using Hawk, fervor, blink strikes, and glaive toss as Survival:

Soapbox: 20M 112k
KMD: 20M 120k
CodeMyTest: 20M 110k

----------


## kickmydog

> Just did some tests randomly to see what DPS would be
> 
> 528 iLvl forged into haste with 2pc and reforged to crit. 
> Using Hawk, fervor, blink strikes, and glaive toss as Survival:
> 
> Soapbox: 20M 112k
> KMD: 20M 120k
> CodeMyTest: 20M 110k


Thanks for testing.

----------


## temp123

about time man, been fan of your work as u said firelands, can't contribute yet but will donate fellow coders in future  :Wink:

----------


## kickmydog

> about time man, been fan of your work as u said firelands, can't contribute yet but will donate fellow coders in future


Thank you for your kind words.

----------


## lazy1

What is your progression in ToT?

----------


## kickmydog

> What is your progression in ToT?


Atm my guild is 10/13H. It would probably be better if all the other dps in the raid used PQR.

----------


## lazy1

> Atm my guild is 10/13H. It would probably be better if all the other dps in the raid used PQR.


Oh shit that is impressive, where do you personally stand on the dps meters?

----------


## kickmydog

> Oh shit that is impressive, where do you personally stand on the dps meters?


Normally the top 1 or 2, sometimes lower depending on the fight mechanics or have a specific duty to perform. The problem with some ToT fights is you can quite easily farm dps numbers should you choose to, without actually contributing greatly to the fight. Fights like Megara for example you can serpent sting away and murder of crows heads easily for extra dps that doesn't help the fight at all. Pre-position snake traps in add locations can also add to dps.

I'm pretty amazed at how good barrage is for certain fights, particularly if you manage to pick up a heroic TF weapon.

Like I said though, if the other dps were using PQR I'd probably be smoked, hunters aren't in a good position atm dpswise for cutting edge progression.

----------


## lazy1

Would you consider putting of an auto update version? So if you come out with an update I can just update through PQR.

----------


## kickmydog

> Would you consider putting of an auto update version? So if you come out with an update I can just update through PQR.


Not really, I'm really lazy and I really don't see much of a reason to change how I've been doing things. Unless of course there is a compelling reason why.

I would rather that when something is updated that people can come to this thread and see what the changes are so I don't get PMed questions as to why something works a particular way or why something else doesn't work how it used to. I rarely put out updates because I like to extensively test before I update. I think that this 5.3 patch I have updated maybe 3 times.

----------


## sharkyx1x

Great profile however it does not seem to be using my Murder of Crows on CD, i have had many time where its sat unused for so long that i have had to disable the rotation midfight to manually press moc and then restart it, also i am using the BM profile

----------


## kickmydog

> Great profile however it does not seem to be using my Murder of Crows on CD, i have had many time where its sat unused for so long that i have had to disable the rotation midfight to manually press moc and then restart it, also i am using the BM profile


See FAQ on page 1

Also Blink Strikes is more dps as BM than AMoC.

----------


## lazy1

> Not really, I'm really lazy and I really don't see much of a reason to change how I've been doing things. Unless of course there is a compelling reason why.
> 
> I would rather that when something is updated that people can come to this thread and see what the changes are so I don't get PMed questions as to why something works a particular way or why something else doesn't work how it used to. I rarely put out updates because I like to extensively test before I update. I think that this 5.3 patch I have updated maybe 3 times.


You can just put a change log in the notes bothe on thsi thread and on pqr and instead of having to check the thread everytime people can just check for an update via pqr

----------


## kickmydog

> You can just put a change log in the notes bothe on thsi thread and on pqr and instead of having to check the thread everytime people can just check for an update via pqr


Like I said, I write this profile for myself and I'm sharing it. I'm not going to go out of my way to do extra stuff unless it is making the profile better.

I have limited time, I'd rather be playing than saving users 2 mins maybe every month.

----------


## voilet

541 ilvl, staying at around 200 to 205k singletarget.

----------


## Shtubba

Awesome profile, man. Do you plan on updating for 5.4? If so, do you usually start compiling ahead of time with the PTR or do you wait until it goes live? Just trying to make plans for Siege...  :Smile:  We're probably raiding the day the patch hits and I might have to get back into the practice of slumming it the old way...

----------


## kickmydog

> Awesome profile, man. Do you plan on updating for 5.4? If so, do you usually start compiling ahead of time with the PTR or do you wait until it goes live? Just trying to make plans for Siege...  We're probably raiding the day the patch hits and I might have to get back into the practice of slumming it the old way...


At the moment I do plan to update for 5.4 since I will be raiding myself. As for compiling it now, no. I am going to be waiting until I see what actually goes live, how shots may shift. Since the Devs haven't done their dps parse on abilities yet the rotations may or may not stay the same. From the looks of things at the moment I don't think that the rotations will change at all from what I've seen so far, which would mean that the current profile should work. The only changes that I can currently see making is the new tier bonus for Aimed Shot on the MM profile. Other than that I don't see anything else.

The changes to readiness will require a very minor change.

Of course I am not currently PTR testing so if you have anything that you think should be changed I will of course take that under advisement.

----------


## Nanotech

Help with MM please!
when proc aimed shot, rotation freezes and stops....

----------


## kickmydog

> Help with MM please!
> when proc aimed shot, rotation freezes and stops....


Thanks, after wasting over 100g changing my spec to MM the rotation works flawlessly to me. So unless you are willing to give me more information than it doesn't work I won't bother testing this further.

Refer to post 12 for stuff I need if you want me to take it seriously.

----------


## Nanotech

No, I'm absolutely serious.
The point is not exactly in targets HP. 
Prok Aimed Shot - picture proc - only white arrows - picture if off and rotation work again!
Mayby trouble in my WOW with Russian language? Only Aimed Shot. If use AS manual then proc, rotation work great!

----------


## Nanotech

I fix this, all ok now 
if UnitBuffID("player", "82926") 
then RunMacroText("/cast Прицельный выстрел")
return true
end

----------


## kickmydog

Yes, if you are Russian, then you need to change that. I'm glad you were able to fix the problem yourself and that the profile now works for you.

----------


## Nanotech

> Yes, if you are Russian, then you need to change that. I'm glad you were able to fix the problem yourself and that the profile now works for you.


thnx..... ill try to learn it)

----------


## kazaza

to Nanotech hi, plz help me with rotation, im from RU too, my english - suks, so can you tell me by ru leng. plz find me in wow [email protected] TNX.

to kickmydog, tnx very very very much, im use only your profile i think it the best. TNX ^)

----------


## sharkyx1x

Does anyone have any tips on the Lei Shi using this profile? I was trying to do cc on the ads and its not very easy to do while using this and im so reliant on the profile that i cant dps for shit without it lol

----------


## Ninjaderp

Pause the rotation and use a macro for your ice-trap?

----------


## kickmydog

> Does anyone have any tips on the Lei Shi using this profile? I was trying to do cc on the ads and its not very easy to do while using this and im so reliant on the profile that i cant dps for shit without it lol


Depends on what CC you are trying to do. When was doing Lei Shi, I would just hold Left Alt to scatter shot an add followed by Freezing Trap on it.

----------


## kickmydog

I've had a report that if you have a healthstone, and it is on cooldown, and your health is low the rotation can lock up.

I've noticed some sort of funkiness recently with the rotation locking up for a short period of time, this may be the problem.

Here is a fix



```

if 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") < 40and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0and ( select(2, GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 0 )then UseItemByName(5512)return true end 


```

Since this is a minor fix I don't plan on releasing a new version of the profile since I am still working on the 5.4 version.

Just copy, paste and save into the Healthstone ability, removing the previous code there. I've been informed that this should work, I haven';t tested it myself since my retarded guild members don't turn up for raids.

Thanks to Urshake for reporting this.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah attendance has sucked lately, we've had to take like 3 or 4 trials this week since core-members are away or slacking :/

----------


## kickmydog

> Yeah attendance has sucked lately, we've had to take like 3 or 4 trials this week since core-members are away or slacking :/


Tell me about it sitting on 10 coins for a month drives me mad.

----------


## Ronnotter

Hi kick!

Is it possible to add an Pause button to ur rotation?

----------


## Drailoch

hey kickmydog! appreciate all the time and effort you've put into this, im topping dps charts in random queues! thanks ALOT for this...

now i do have one question/issue...  :Frown: 

whenever i target ANYTHING, the rotation is trying to spam something. i could target an npc and i get spammed with red txt saying "i cant do that" and when i'm not targetting anything, i get spammed with You have no target.

any ideas???

again, your time is much appreciated!!!

Hunters info as follows

Your hunter's level: 85
Your hunter's specialization: BM (using bm profile)
Your hunter's talent choices: narrow escape, silencing shot, aspect of iron hawk, thrill of hunt, blink strikes
Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens, generally max, but this shouldnt matter, happens even out of combat
What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck?
What are you targeting? player (friendly), npc, non-combat target
Any other pertinent information.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi kick!
> 
> Is it possible to add an Pause button to ur rotation?


At the moment all buttons are being used for other things.

If you want to remove one of the buttons that are already assigned then a pause can be easily done.

----------


## kickmydog

> hey kickmydog! appreciate all the time and effort you've put into this, im topping dps charts in random queues! thanks ALOT for this...
> 
> now i do have one question/issue... 
> 
> whenever i target ANYTHING, the rotation is trying to spam something. i could target an npc and i get spammed with red txt saying "i cant do that" and when i'm not targetting anything, i get spammed with You have no target.
> 
> any ideas???
> 
> again, your time is much appreciated!!!
> ...


That is extremely odd, if you aren't in combat the rotation by default should not be enabled. Check to make sure you don't have that enabled. 



```

Rotation Editor > Select Hunter > Select the rotation that you are using > Make sure the "Requires Combat To Execute" is ticked. (This is found at the bottom right of the window.) 


```

When I used my BM profile this morning I did not notice this issue at all. Otherwise I suggest downloading the latest profile to see if it is still a problem.

edit:

I missed that you were level 85, you might want to try copying the rotation that you are using, they are designed for level 90s. Remove any abilities from the rotation that are not learnt by 85.

----------


## Drailoch

I fixed it with the mastery of Ninjaderp.

i have a "derpa derp" moment, and realised that "combat required for rotation" or whatever it is was unchecked. 

Kickmydog, you're the shit for making this profile...

Ninjaderp, you're the shit for helping me troubleshoot it.!!!

----------


## Ronnotter

> At the moment all buttons are being used for other things.
> 
> If you want to remove one of the buttons that are already assigned then a pause can be easily done.


So if i want pause on left stift, do u have any code for that? Then i can move focus to My right alt.

----------


## kickmydog

Set the spell id to 0



```

if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then return true end 


```

Set that ability at the top of your rotation, then when you hold down left shift it will do nothing.

----------


## kickmydog

I am looking for suggestions to the rotation, just in case I have missed any changes that are happening.

Planned changes for 5.4

SV.
- Removal of readiness
- Removal of any legacy code with readiness
- Adjust focus reserves when dumping Arcane Shot.
- Counter shot interrupt.

BM
- Removal of readiness
- Removal of any legacy code with readiness
- Increase focus reserve before using BW, to maximize Arcane Shot while in BW.
- Adjust focus reserves when dumping Arcane Shot.
- Counter shot interrupt.

MM (I'm going to assume that you have Aimed Shot glyph)
- Removal of readiness
- Removal of any legacy code with readiness
- Increased usage of Aimed Shot as Focus Dump, when casting speed is 1.5s

----------


## alexxjr

Changes sounds really nice mate! might dust of my old hunter for some raiding in 5.4!

----------


## lazy1

As you said before hunters wernt in the best state of dps, how do you think they will be in 5.4?

The only reason I ask is you have WAY more progression than me and have seen more end game

----------


## kickmydog

I'm not sure atm, I'd be able to tell after my first couple nights raiding. I will be joining a new guild since my raiding guild is now defunct. Once i've had a few raids I will have a clearer picture. I will also be able to tweak the profile more.

----------


## lazy1

> I'm not sure atm, I'd be able to tell after my first couple nights raiding. I will be joining a new guild since my raiding guild is now defunct. Once i've had a few raids I will have a clearer picture. I will also be able to tweak the profile more.


Awesome dude, I love the idea of hunters but it seems we have been super shitty lately, espicially compared to other pure dps classes

----------


## expunge

> Awesome dude, I love the idea of hunters but it seems we have been super shitty lately, espicially compared to other pure dps classes


Not everyone can be a warlock and mage. Nothing wrong with playing a hunter and being good at it just because you can't be at the top of the meter by a ton.

----------


## kickmydog

This is now updated to 5.4

The changes I suggested earlier in post#53 have been implemented.

As yet I haven't decided on including black arrow into the SV AOE rotation. I am thinking of having it only shoot if you have a focus target, but as yet I haven't decided.

If you notice any problems please let me know and I will try and get a fix out asap.

Please remember that you may have to modify Xelpers interrupt profile to include the new counter shot ability instead of silencing shot.

It should read



```

    elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then            return 147362 


```

----------


## expunge

**I'm retarded :P

----------


## temp123

> This is now updated to 5.4
> 
> The changes I suggested earlier in post#53 have been implemented.
> 
> As yet I haven't decided on including black arrow into the SV AOE rotation. I am thinking of having it only shoot if you have a focus target, but as yet I haven't decided.
> 
> If you notice any problems please let me know and I will try and get a fix out asap.
> 
> Please remember that you may have to modify Xelpers interrupt profile to include the new counter shot ability instead of silencing shot.
> ...


thanks a bunch kmd

----------


## lazy1

kick are you still going BM and with the stats now crit >= haste > mastery

----------


## kickmydog

> kick are you still going BM and with the stats now crit >= haste > mastery


No, I'm doing Critical Strike>Mastery>Haste

----------


## Urshake

Hey Kickmydog. 
One suggestion. In new version you can change in abilities file:


```
/cast Blood Fury
```

to


```
/cast Blood Fury|/cast Berserking
```

If you do this all trolls shout you a beer.

----------


## lazy1

> No, I'm doing Critical Strike>Mastery>Haste


Do you have a source for this, or are you just doing your own thing?

----------


## earth1337

hi, i have a simple question: how do you switch between single target and aoe? do you really press the the alt+z combination on your keyboard ( aoe in 2nd slot @ pqr ), or is there any ingame command/ other possibility?
sry for asking, but i couldnt find a good answer in this thread.
rotations ( bm and sv ) are very good btw, speaking of single target  :Big Grin:

----------


## kickmydog

> hi, i have a simple question: how do you switch between single target and aoe? do you really press the the alt+z combination on your keyboard ( aoe in 2nd slot @ pqr ), or is there any ingame command/ other possibility?
> sry for asking, but i couldnt find a good answer in this thread.
> rotations ( bm and sv ) are very good btw, speaking of single target


For myself I have changed the single target to just "z" and the aoe to just "x", no need for all that alt crap.

I have updated to V29

This should fix all issues that I've noticed with Thrill of the Hunt being used to spam arcane shots even though Signature abilities maybe off cooldown ready to be used. This provided a considerable dps improvement across the board.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v29.zip

----------


## lazy1

> For myself I have changed the single target to just "z" and the aoe to just "x", no need for all that alt crap.
> 
> I have updated to V29
> 
> This should fix all issues that I've noticed with Thrill of the Hunt being used to spam arcane shots even though Signature abilities maybe off cooldown ready to be used. This provided a considerable dps improvement across the board.
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v29.zip


Thnaks for hte update, is TotH better than DB? Effinhunter over at EJ is saying DB sims better

----------


## PrimoPie

I been having problems with it only casting cobra shot? I stay at max focus not sure why.

----------


## lazy1

> I been having problems with it only casting cobra shot? I stay at max focus not sure why.


I am having the same issue, only with BM

----------


## earth1337

same problem, update pls, or the link to the 28 version pls  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> I been having problems with it only casting cobra shot? I stay at max focus not sure why.


I'm checking on this issue right now!

Which rotation are you using? Use the problem template pls.

Here is the v28 link for the moment.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/l2...ations_v28.zip

----------


## kickmydog

I spent the last 20m on the target dummy.

I've fixed a couple issues with Arcane Shot usage that were causing LUA errors in SV. I can't say I saw any problems with the BM single target rotation. So I will need more info. Please follow my rules for supplying info for a fix because I simply cannot mimic your results without more data.

----------


## lazy1

If you have a problem with the profile that you want to bring to my attention for a fix make sure that you include the following information:

Your hunter's level 90
Your hunter's specialization BM
Your hunter's talent choices 312221
Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens 120
What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck? Keeps casting cobra shot
What are you targeting? Raiders training dummy
Any other pertinent information. none that i can thing of

----------


## kickmydog

> If you have a problem with the profile that you want to bring to my attention for a fix make sure that you include the following information:
> 
> Your hunter's level 90
> Your hunter's specialization BM
> Your hunter's talent choices 312221
> Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens 120
> What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck? Keeps casting cobra shot
> What are you targeting? Raiders training dummy
> Any other pertinent information. none that i can thing of


I just completed gold on Proving Grounds with the BM profile.

Here is the link to my latest one that I just tested.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v30.zip

----------


## kickmydog

> If you have a problem with the profile that you want to bring to my attention for a fix make sure that you include the following information:
> 
> Your hunter's level 90
> Your hunter's specialization BM
> Your hunter's talent choices 312221
> Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens 120
> What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck? Keeps casting cobra shot
> What are you targeting? Raiders training dummy
> Any other pertinent information. none that i can thing of


Check if your pet is actually meleeing the target.

----------


## lazy1

> Check if your pet is actually meleeing the target.


That seemed to be it, I had the ****er on passive :/

Also you said you were runing Crit>Mastery>Haste what about talents?

----------


## monkeyjoe

> I just completed gold on Proving Grounds with the BM profile.
> 
> Here is the link to my latest one that I just tested.
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v30.zip


In case you interested, your final 5.3 profile (26?) worked great in proving grounds BM. About to try V30.

----------


## kickmydog

> That seemed to be it, I had the ****er on passive :/
> 
> Also you said you were runing Crit>Mastery>Haste what about talents?


I'm doing crit, haste, mastery

I'll be putting in a fix for when your pet is not in range, so that it will still Arcane Shot. So expect v31 tonight.

edit

http://www.mediafire.com/download/5i...ations_v31.zip

----------


## kickmydog

> In case you interested, your final 5.3 profile (26?) worked great in proving grounds BM. About to try V30.


I'm glad to here this. v31 should be even better. I've started doing the endless myself.

----------


## lazy1

> I'm doing crit, haste, mastery
> 
> I'll be putting in a fix for when your pet is not in range, so that it will still Arcane Shot. So expect v31 tonight.
> 
> edit
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v31.zip


What are your talents though?

----------


## kickmydog

> What are your talents though?


My talents vary on the fight. Mostly posthaste, spirit bond, intimidate, dire beast, glaive toss for single target. On AOE I switch to posthaste, spirit bond, binding shot, barrage and thrill.

I am thinking of adding the CC talents back onto a hot key to improve things.

As yet I haven't decided on a hotkey to use though.

If anyone has a suggested hotkey let me know.

----------


## Ninjaderp

kmd have you ever considered implementing /macros for abilities? like CML has in his paladinprofile, I believe he borrowed it from the nova-frame.
it makes people able to keybind whatever they want to /aoe toggles /cooldowns or queue up other things with /commands

----------


## expunge

Spirit bond? For raid fights or the proving grounds?

----------


## kickmydog

> kmd have you ever considered implementing /macros for abilities? like CML has in his paladinprofile, I believe he borrowed it from the nova-frame.
> it makes people able to keybind whatever they want to /aoe toggles /cooldowns or queue up other things with /commands


I have been considering it, but honestly I looked at the code for Nova Frame and I don't have to time to delve into it in any great detail.

But I definitely like the idea of using the /commands to toggle abilities.

----------


## kickmydog

> Spirit bond? For raid fights or the proving grounds?


At this point I only bother talenting for Iron Hawk if there is a lot of spike damage, otherwise I just don't trust my healers enough to not have passive healing. The numbers of times that I've gone through fights where healers were dead and there was no real raid damage going on I can't count. Plus it's amazing on pvp servers.

----------


## lazy1

Is Thrill of the hunt work taking with the 2pc t16 bonus? more arcane shits means more frequest rapid fire?

----------


## kickmydog

> Is Thrill of the hunt work taking with the 2pc t16 bonus? more arcane shits means more frequest rapid fire?


I'm not sure I want to turn my thread into a theory crafting thread, I don't have 2 piece yet so I don't know. However I would suggest testing it out on the dummy.

----------


## lazy1

> I'm not sure I want to turn my thread into a theory crafting thread, I don't have 2 piece yet so I don't know. However I would suggest testing it out on the dummy.


Heh, theorycrating is never bad haha, and it may lead to improvements to your routine  :Smile:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

do any hunter profiles actually work atm? bm's pet things bugged, mm just spams steady shot. ive tried soooo hard to fix them, fml

----------


## goldio

First, thanks a lot 4 your update.
All your previous profiles are awesome and let me compete with the top dds in our raid.
Cheers

++rep

----------


## idonotbot

Absolutely love your profiles KMD, keep my hunter looking great, but I do have one little request. Would it be possible to include /cast Berserking in the CDs along with the orc racial. I hate having to do all the edits everytime you update and am probably missing some.

----------


## K-Z

anyone can help me, how i can remove the auto-used of the trinkets? , plz any help?

----------


## Tamrael

> I have been considering it, but honestly I looked at the code for Nova Frame and I don't have to time to delve into it in any great detail.
> 
> But I definitely like the idea of using the /commands to toggle abilities.




```
--------------------
-- Slash Commands --
--------------------

if SlashMacros == nil then
	SlashMacros = true

	RegisterCVar("Tamrael_ActiveCD", 0)

	SLASH_ACTIVECOOLDOWNS1 = "/activecooldowns"
	SLASH_ACTIVECOOLDOWNS2 = "/activecooldown"
	function SlashCmdList.ACTIVECOOLDOWNS(msg, editbox)
		if not GetCVarBool("Tamrael_ActiveCD") then
			xrn:message("|cff9933ffCooldowns - Active.")
			SetCVar("Tamrael_ActiveCD", 1)
		else
			xrn:message("|cff9933ffCooldowns - Inactive.")
			SetCVar("Tamrael_ActiveCD", 0)
		end
	end

	RegisterCVar("Tamrael_AOE_Toggle", 0)

	SLASH_AOE1 = "/aoe"
	function SlashCmdList.AOE(msg, editbox)
		if not GetCVarBool("Tamrael_AOE_Toggle") then
			xrn:message("|cff9933ffAOE - Mode.")
			SetCVar("Tamrael_AOE_Toggle", 1)
		else
			xrn:message("|cff9933ffSingle - Mode.")
			SetCVar("Tamrael_AOE_Toggle", 0)
		end
	end
end

AutoCooldowns = GetCVarBool("Tamrael_ActiveCD")
AOEToggle = GetCVarBool("Tamrael_AOE_Toggle")
```

just change the variable names to anything you want on makro and test vor the variables at the end of the code in the abilitiy you want to fire on makro.this code should be put on top of the rotation so the "GetCVarBool" will be updated every run of the routine the slash macros should only be read in once that why they are in the fi-statement.this is not my code just a like snippet out of cml's wonderful profile for my one personal use, so if you use the code and like it please consider +rep'in him not me

EDIT: the part with the xrn:message is not needed but if you want to include it you have to to something like:


```
if PQR_RotationStarted == true then	
	-- xrn Chat Overlay 
	local function onUpdate(self,elapsed) 
		if self.time < GetTime() - 2.8 then
			if self:GetAlpha() == 0 then self:Hide() else self:SetAlpha(self:GetAlpha() - .05) end
		end
	end
	xrn = CreateFrame("Frame",nil,ChatFrame1) 
	xrn:SetSize(ChatFrame1:GetWidth(),30)
	xrn:Hide()
	xrn:SetScript("OnUpdate",onUpdate)
	xrn:SetPoint("TOP",0,0)
	xrn.text = xrn:CreateFontString(nil,"OVERLAY","MovieSubtitleFont")
	xrn.text:SetAllPoints()
	xrn.texture = xrn:CreateTexture()
	xrn.texture:SetAllPoints()
	xrn.texture:SetTexture(0,0,0,.50) 
	xrn.time = 0
	function xrn:message(message) 
		self.text:SetText(message)
		self:SetAlpha(1)
		self.time = GetTime() 
		self:Show() 
	end
end
```

on top of the rotaion as well

----------


## K-Z

how i can remove the trinket use from the rotation?

----------


## MystileWoW

Thanks for the great updates. Is there any way I can make it so Multi-Shot will be used when I hold down Left Control and only then? 
I dont want a toggle AoE/Single target button. :P

Appreciate your work

----------


## kickmydog

> Thanks for the great updates. Is there any way I can make it so Multi-Shot will be used when I hold down Left Control and only then? 
> I dont want a toggle AoE/Single target button. :P
> 
> Appreciate your work


Yes there is a way, but it would take a lot of work that I really can't be bothered doing. It's pretty simple to work it out though just take the code from mouseover serpent sting and change it to multishot, and change target to target rather than focus.

----------


## kickmydog

> how i can remove the trinket use from the rotation?


remove any references to /use 13 and 14

----------


## kickmydog

> Absolutely love your profiles KMD, keep my hunter looking great, but I do have one little request. Would it be possible to include /cast Berserking in the CDs along with the orc racial. I hate having to do all the edits everytime you update and am probably missing some.


I could but I'm lazy. I'll see what I can do, not promising anything because I don't play a troll. I wouldn't even know the first place to start in terms of where it is best to use Berserking.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Isnt it easiest to find the ability and add /cast Berserking to "actions"?

----------


## temp123

hey KMD I'd love to use binding shot sometimes over mouse instead serpent, where should i begin to edit? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> hey KMD I'd love to use binding shot sometimes over mouse instead serpent, where should i begin to edit? Thanks


I'm actually thinking of making that a permanent change atm. Since I am finding that the cc aspect is just too good and there are only so many buttons that I can support atm.

I should have this coded and uploaded along with some other changes I am currently testing out soon.

----------


## wowd00d

I usually manually add /use 10 to use Synapse Springs, any chance that can be included? Or will it mess with the rotation?

Thanks and keep up the excellent work!

----------


## temp123

> I'm actually thinking of making that a permanent change atm. Since I am finding that the cc aspect is just too good and there are only so many buttons that I can support atm.
> 
> I should have this coded and uploaded along with some other changes I am currently testing out soon.


Awesome matey

----------


## Kaylo

I got a tip for those who want Binding Shot before KMD updates his already awesome profile, i love his work.

I added this manually and put it high on priority:



```
if IsMouseButtonDown(4) then
	if IsSpellKnown(109248) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(109248))
		if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
		return true 
	end
end
```

So what it does is shoot Binding Shot at my mouse location when i hold down mousebutton 4. You can change the mousebutton to suite your needs. Or even change it to IsRightControlKeyDown() for example. Only need to give the ability a name and post the above. No need to put in spell id's etc.

----------


## temp123

> I got a tip for those who want Binding Shot before KMD updates his already awesome profile, i love his work.
> 
> I added this manually and put it high on priority:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsMouseButtonDown(4) then
> 	if IsSpellKnown(109248) then
> ...


Great work  :Wink:

----------


## kickmydog

> I usually manually add /use 10 to use Synapse Springs, any chance that can be included? Or will it mess with the rotation?
> 
> Thanks and keep up the excellent work!


I thought that this was already included in the BM rotation since the two line up. I might change that also since with the trinket that lowers the cooldown it would unsync. Once I get a night free from raiding I will complete the final updates.

----------


## Naptownz

any way to get Misd******** Casted on our focus target? and how would i go about binding shot in with my traps button?

----------


## K-Z

> remove any references to /use 13 and 14


i was trying to do that, but i cant find any line where says use 13-14, any help plz

----------


## kickmydog

I've updated to the new version.

Sorry I didn't get the berserking thing in, just let me know which ability you use it with normally and I will just add the code in permanently myself

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v32.zip

Cleaned up the rotations a little.

The CC addition did make it and it now left shift, focus builder is not long in the rotation by default. The code is still available for you to swap out if you want to still use it.

----------


## kickmydog

> any way to get Misd******** Casted on our focus target? and how would i go about binding shot in with my traps button?


Change the binding shot key to the same one as your traps

----------


## kickmydog

> i was trying to do that, but i cant find any line where says use 13-14, any help plz


Which rotation are you using?

----------


## Centralx

> I've updated to the new version.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get the berserking thing in, just let me know which ability you use it with normally and I will just add the code in permanently myself
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v32.zip
> 
> Cleaned up the rotations a little.
> 
> The CC addition did make it and it now left shift, focus builder is not long in the rotation by default. The code is still available for you to swap out if you want to still use it.


Loving it. Was having to remove focus builder after every update, and binding shot is great. Thanks tons.

Something I've noticed, I've been testing ToTH in both SV and BM, the profile is sometimes, not all the time, but sometimes casting Arcane over our Signature shots. I haven't had really any time to debug this, but I can certainly help test it out.

----------


## K-Z

> Which rotation are you using?


 im using surv one

----------


## kickmydog

> Loving it. Was having to remove focus builder after every update, and binding shot is great. Thanks tons.
> 
> Something I've noticed, I've been testing ToTH in both SV and BM, the profile is sometimes, not all the time, but sometimes casting Arcane over our Signature shots. I haven't had really any time to debug this, but I can certainly help test it out.


Sometimes that can happen if the casting of cobra starts before KC or Explosive is not immediately ready, it then become ready during the case. If this is not the cast though please try to identify what is going on, if your pet is actually attacking, stuff like that. It really helps track down the problem if there is one.

----------


## K-Z

anyone can help me to remove the auto-use of the trinkets?. p´lz

----------


## kickmydog

> anyone can help me to remove the auto-use of the trinkets?. p´lz


Remove it from Cobra Shot and from Rapid Fire (pushdown). Next build I have I will have them removed. In the meanwhile just make the edit yourself. Look at the actions part of the ability you should find it there. Remove /use 13 and /use 14

----------


## kickmydog

> Loving it. Was having to remove focus builder after every update, and binding shot is great. Thanks tons.
> 
> Something I've noticed, I've been testing ToTH in both SV and BM, the profile is sometimes, not all the time, but sometimes casting Arcane over our Signature shots. I haven't had really any time to debug this, but I can certainly help test it out.


I think I've found the problem for BM, I haven't managed to duplicate this problem with SV though.

----------


## Centralx

Perhaps I was mistaken that it was occurring with SV, I mostly noticed this during single target fights when I was tunneling as BM.

----------


## kickmydog

> Perhaps I was mistaken that it was occurring with SV, I mostly noticed this during single target fights when I was tunneling as BM.


From the looks of things it to do with pet being in range for kill command or bestial wrath and the code I have in for focus regen to ensure that those abilities have enough focus to be used. However if the pet is not in range then those abilities are not being used as they should so it keeps regenerating focus via cobra shot.

I've added in some checks for the pet being in melee range, or it being alive, that sort of thing. After that I have not been able to duplicate the problem for BM so here is the next build.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v33.zip

Thanks for your input, without users spotting and reporting problems the profile won't get any better.

I've removed use trinket code for SV in this build also.

----------


## kazaza

TNX Kick for you work.
How about Pvp profiles? 
How we can help you ?

----------


## kickmydog

> TNX Kick for you work.
> How about Pvp profiles? 
> How we can help you ?


I don't have any plans to create a pvp profile. I don't do BGs or Arena, so I wouldnt even know where to start. I think there are some pvp profile creators around who support hunters.

----------


## kazaza

> I don't have any plans to create a pvp profile. I don't do BGs or Arena, so I wouldnt even know where to start. I think there are some pvp profile creators around who support hunters.


ok.
so i just want to add some shots in you rotation, like 'widow venom" and "concussive shot" , and delete ,misd******** how i can do this ?

----------


## kickmydog

> ok.
> so i just want to add some shots in you rotation, like 'widow venom" and "concussive shot" , and delete ,misd******** how i can do this ?


Go into the rotation editor, and select hunter, which rotation you want to edit, and away you go.

----------


## kazaza

> Go into the rotation editor, and select hunter, which rotation you want to edit, and away you go.


i do byt it dosn't work  :Frown: 
at ability editor script not writen, just comand "end (vol 33)
at rotatin (vol 32) write 
"if not UnitDebuffID("target", 82654) then
return true
end"
mayde problem in "TANK AUTO TARGET" ?? becouse "Widow venom" going after

----------


## kazaza

> Go into the rotation editor, and select hunter, which rotation you want to edit, and away you go.


ALL GOOD  :Smile:  
Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## hkirsche

Hey, I've a little problem with your survival profile, it doesn't use arcane shot, it just spams cobra shot at max focus.

Everything else seems fine, it uses my racials (Orc), glaive toss and explosive shot on cooldown.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey, I've a little problem with your survival profile, it doesn't use arcane shot, it just spams cobra shot at max focus.
> 
> Everything else seems fine, it uses my racials (Orc), glaive toss and explosive shot on cooldown.


Follow correct error reporting format pls.

----------


## Centralx

ToTH is working much better as BM now. Still not sure if it's worth using over DB on single target fights with 2pc. However, this profile is giving some of the best dps i've ever seen out of a pqr profile or honorbuddy routine.

----------


## hkirsche

Alright, here we go:

Your hunter's level
- 90

Your hunter's specialization
-Survival

Your hunter's talent choices
- Crouching Tiger
- Intimidation
- Iron Hawk
- Dire Beast
- Crows
- Glaive Toss

Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens
- Near max Focus and there after

What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck?
- Cobra Shot

What are you targeting?
- Training Dummy, Mobs

Any other pertinent information.
- You wrote that there is a known issue with double Cobra Shot, so it could be this one, but is there a way to work around? Also it doesn't just double shot Cobra Shot, it just stays there until the cooldowns of the other shots (Explosive Shot, Glaive Toss for example) are finished and never uses Arcane Shot to dump my focus and gimp my dps.

----------


## earth1337

> Alright, here we go:
> 
> Your hunter's level
> - 90
> 
> Your hunter's specialization
> -Survival
> 
> Your hunter's talent choices
> ...


i have nearly the same problem with BM being in the burst phase, while bloodlust or rapidfire is up, focusgain is way to high and it is still using cobra shots instead of arcane shots. dont know how big the dps loss is, but this problem doesnt appear if you start with the aoe rotation at fights like blackshamans ( playing with german client ).

profile is still awesome, top100 WoL every boss nhc, great work even with this little "burst" problem.

----------


## kickmydog

> i have nearly the same problem with BM being in the burst phase, while bloodlust or rapidfire is up, focusgain is way to high and it is still using cobra shots instead of arcane shots. dont know how big the dps loss is, but this problem doesnt appear if you start with the aoe rotation at fights like blackshamans ( playing with german client ).
> 
> profile is still awesome, top100 WoL every boss nhc, great work even with this little "burst" problem.


Are you using the latest version of the profile? This problem was fixed a couple days ago.

----------


## kickmydog

> Alright, here we go:
> 
> Your hunter's level
> - 90
> 
> Your hunter's specialization
> -Survival
> 
> Your hunter's talent choices
> ...


I had my orc hunter (I have several different hunters), line up on a target dummy with the SV rotation and blast away for a couple of hours using the same talents. I cannot recreate this problem. Are you using the latest version of the profile, otherwise I suggest reinstalling PQR. A couple people who have private messaged me in the past with problems found that it was an out of date version of PQR which was causing their issues.

Basically I cannot recreate the issue you are having on a target dummy for the last few hours.

----------


## hkirsche

> I had my orc hunter (I have several different hunters), line up on a target dummy with the SV rotation and blast away for a couple of hours using the same talents. I cannot recreate this problem. Are you using the latest version of the profile, otherwise I suggest reinstalling PQR. A couple people who have private messaged me in the past with problems found that it was an out of date version of PQR which was causing their issues.
> 
> Basically I cannot recreate the issue you are having on a target dummy for the last few hours.


Strange, I've PQR v.2.2.4 running, I downloaded it via pqrupdate so I think it is the latest version. 
I re-downloaded your profile (v33) but with no luck, but I noticed that it doesn't use Black Arrow at all. With PQI running I see Arcane Shot coming up in the rotation but it just skip the ability and goes back to Cobra Shot.

----------


## Nytr0g3n

Are there any plans to make rapid fire and stampede autocast?

----------


## kickmydog

> Are there any plans to make rapid fire and stampede autocast?


The code for rapid fire autocast is already in there, you just have to enable it.

I'm not really for making Stampede auto cast, it's stupid to have your long cooldown abilities on auto, especially when you can just align them with trinkets+pot for more damage.

However you are welcome to modify the code to suit your own needs.

----------


## kickmydog

> Strange, I've PQR v.2.2.4 running, I downloaded it via pqrupdate so I think it is the latest version. 
> I re-downloaded your profile (v33) but with no luck, but I noticed that it doesn't use Black Arrow at all. With PQI running I see Arcane Shot coming up in the rotation but it just skip the ability and goes back to Cobra Shot.


Yep, I just doubled checked after being at work, and I'm getting serpent sting, black arrow, explosive shot and arcane all being used. So I can pretty much rule out the profile atm. The only changes I've made to the one I'm using atm and the one uploaded is that I've tweaked my own auto Rapid Fire code for the BM rotation. So the SV rotation is identical.

----------


## kickmydog

> ok.
> so i just want to add some shots in you rotation, like 'widow venom" and "concussive shot" , and delete ,misd******** how i can do this ?


Code for those is in there, just go to ability editor and put them into the rotation, and remove misdirection.

----------


## ozmodiar

Hey,

Still seeing some high focus Cobra casts as BM, like 100+ 110+, even a few when maxed on focus.

Using my old trick of changing the code to 


```

if UnitPower("player") < 75 then 
return true end 


```

and specifying SpellID of 56641 still works great. I don't know the ideal value, just winging it.

----------


## Centralx

> Hey,
> 
> Still seeing some high focus Cobra casts as BM, like 100+ 110+, even a few when maxed on focus.
> 
> Using my old trick of changing the code to 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


I've noticed this just a small bit, especially after changing my focus usage with the increased Beastial Wraths from the AoC trinket. I'm did not notice this with my last round of dummy tests, but only during raid with external haste buffs, 10% + bloodlust. I will do more testing this week and raid and post back.

This issue could also be me having to be more reactive to using things like rapid fire at different times due to buffs being whacky due to AoC.

----------


## kickmydog

Good news for anyone trying out the MM profiles, I was consistently pulling around 260k dps with single target. I still have a few tweaks I want to put in for focus management, but using the currently profiles I ranked in the high single digits of WoL with only ilevel 550 gear. Of course not many ppl are using MM atm, but the changes have certainly made them viable.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey,
> 
> Still seeing some high focus Cobra casts as BM, like 100+ 110+, even a few when maxed on focus.
> 
> Using my old trick of changing the code to 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Oz, I know you have told me this several times, can you do me a favour since I'm still kind of against this code. Run a couple checks on a dummy with that code and without the code. Give me some numbers to prove the change makes a difference and I will make your code permanent.

I'd also recommend you increase your limit to < 90 since you may have idle time because at certain points ie when BW is coming up, the profile will force cobra shots through so that youhave enough focus to spam arcane+KC without using cobra at all through BW.

I may have to sit down and do some math to work out exactly how much focus is needed to sustain that sort of focus dump through a BW to get a more accurate number, but I would start there.

Also check when your are getting these cobras during high focus, is it doing two cobras in a row, or is it more than that. I need more information to iron out the problem.

----------


## xaq

KMD:

I have some questions that I couldn't find answers to.

1. With PQR and KMD I consistently and constantly get "that ability is not ready" or "can't cast that yet" - is that to be expected?
2. I'd love to know more about how you're setting up your hunter for DPS, I'm in 548 gear and am no where near that type of DPS - last night single target I was looking at more like 150 which was abysmally low - I normally am an HB user, but it sounds like PQR may be the trick to higher DPS for me if I can just get it configured right - I tend to use PQR on fresh patches.

3. with the new encounters focusing heavily on multitarget - it seems like barrage is taking over as DPS leader over glaive toss, can it be autocast? I edited the ability to look like



```

if not IsPlayerSpell(120360) then return false endreturn true 


```

and while it did seem to autocast barrage it seemed to SEVERELY gimp my DPS, in fact after performing that change last night I was unable to get PQR to perform back to normal, even after copying all the original source data from v33 so I see to have broken something =\

-Xaq

----------


## xaq

KMD,

I tested the two cobra codes above, and consistently got 7-11k higher DPS on a training dummy over a 100M damage race

I used the <75 - I'm not sure that's optimal so some consideration could be given there, but I never seemed to run OUT of focus, it did get much lower though.

200K - glaivetoss, focus < 75 cobra, 100M
193K - glaivetoss, normal cobra code, 100M



```

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77767),nil)--if UnitPower("player") < 75 then --return true endreturn true 


```

I just uncommented out the lines and commented out the return true...

----------


## wizfor

why does this click so much. hear clicks like over and over and over

----------


## Ninjaderp

check behind you there's an army of cockroaches grouping up to attack!  :Smile:  did you try check require combat to execute rotation?

----------


## kickmydog

> KMD:
> 
> I have some questions that I couldn't find answers to.
> 
> 1. With PQR and KMD I consistently and constantly get "that ability is not ready" or "can't cast that yet" - is that to be expected?
> 2. I'd love to know more about how you're setting up your hunter for DPS, I'm in 548 gear and am no where near that type of DPS - last night single target I was looking at more like 150 which was abysmally low - I normally am an HB user, but it sounds like PQR may be the trick to higher DPS for me if I can just get it configured right - I tend to use PQR on fresh patches.
> 
> 3. with the new encounters focusing heavily on multitarget - it seems like barrage is taking over as DPS leader over glaive toss, can it be autocast? I edited the ability to look like
> 
> ...


1. Beats me other than it's trying to use an ability that isn't ready.
2. I just use my own profile, I don't know what else to add, I use pots, and cooldown myself when the best time to use them comes up.
3. Using barrage at the wrong time does gimp your dps, that is why it is coded to be used on a key press.

----------


## kickmydog

> KMD,
> 
> I tested the two cobra codes above, and consistently got 7-11k higher DPS on a training dummy over a 100M damage race
> 
> I used the <75 - I'm not sure that's optimal so some consideration could be given there, but I never seemed to run OUT of focus, it did get much lower though.
> 
> 200K - glaivetoss, focus < 75 cobra, 100M
> 193K - glaivetoss, normal cobra code, 100M
> 
> ...


On my own testing of this code removing RPPM trinkets and anything else that could proc damage I managed something like 72k dps on a dummy without the extra code, and 82k with it. Mind blowing dps improvement. So I will add this code in throughout the profile once I have finished testing and found an optimal focus number.

I will test it out in a raid tonight if and all goes well I will roll it out tonight around 1EST

P.S. I'm sorry I didn't listen to you sooner ozmodiar!

----------


## Nytr0g3n

> Hey,
> 
> Still seeing some high focus Cobra casts as BM, like 100+ 110+, even a few when maxed on focus.
> 
> Using my old trick of changing the code to 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Which ability do you edit for this code (cobra shot current code looks way different so I hesitate to change it). Also I'm at the point where SV > BM (4p t16 sims almost 2k DPS higher single target due to LOL EXPLOSIVE SHOT STORM 5000), is SV effected by this as well?

----------


## kickmydog

update.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v34

----------


## Centralx

I noticed you added in the auto rapid fire to the default code, appears to be doing fine on a dummy. Can't wait to try it out in raid. Thanks so much.

----------


## kickmydog

> I noticed you added in the auto rapid fire to the default code, appears to be doing fine on a dummy. Can't wait to try it out in raid. Thanks so much.


Yes, with two piece it just makes sense to use it immediately when available. I can't think of any fights in current content where you would keep it for dps burst except for maybe Nazgrim.

The sad thing atm is I'm wrecking the dps meters with MM, even taking out people who are comparable dps when I'm using my BM profile, just destroying them when they are BM and I'm playing MM.

----------


## damadorpl

got few stucks and many - ability not ready yet ... something strange with cooldowns

----------


## Cooldude

> Yes, with two piece it just makes sense to use it immediately when available. I can't think of any fights in current content where you would keep it for dps burst except for maybe Nazgrim.
> 
> The sad thing atm is I'm wrecking the dps meters with MM, even taking out people who are comparable dps when I'm using my BM profile, just destroying them when they are BM and I'm playing MM.



Pulled over 200K sustained in my SOO raid as marksman with your profile, i was only pulling 160-170 as BM/survival VERY NICE!!! KEEP IT UP!

Any advice on aoe though? my dps is awful on galkas and fights with AOE as marksman

----------


## Centralx

There isn't really any advice that will help your MM AOE. MM has none, which it only shines with higher wdps and single target fights. I fully advocate playing any spec you want but MM just can't stand up unless you are playing it for fun.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Marksman uses Bombartment under Multishot for AoE right?

----------


## kickmydog

> got few stucks and many - ability not ready yet ... something strange with cooldowns


Thanks, for this extremely informative post, I'll get right on that.

----------


## kickmydog

> Pulled over 200K sustained in my SOO raid as marksman with your profile, i was only pulling 160-170 as BM/survival VERY NICE!!! KEEP IT UP!
> 
> Any advice on aoe though? my dps is awful on galkas and fights with AOE as marksman


MM cannot keep up on an AOE fight, Bombardment is just not enough to compensate for things like Serpent Spread and BeastCleave. I generally go BM for the dragon fight, all those tightly packed mobs, it's just made for BeastCleaving.

----------


## Ninjaderp

lol, people are terrible at giving feedback lately. and they lack the ability to read as well.

damadorpl, please use this template when you're reporting issues:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2792968 (Kickmydog BM/MM/SV Hunter Profiles.)

----------


## kickmydog

> Pulled over 200K sustained in my SOO raid as marksman with your profile, i was only pulling 160-170 as BM/survival VERY NICE!!! KEEP IT UP!
> 
> Any advice on aoe though? my dps is awful on galkas and fights with AOE as marksman


You know the odd thing is that I've noticed exactly the same thing but in a different way. I've noticed that I've been beating or I'm very close to BM and SV hunters when using the MM profile. These very same hunters are generally beaten by me when I use my BM or SV profile (perfectly) but these guys are skilled players. So I really do think that the MM profile is pretty good atm. I'm slowly building my own ilevel up since I was really lack on drops from the last teir, I'm also on using a normal mode SoO weapon and the other hunters I'm with have warforged versions. I still think there is room for improvement in them. If you guys notice something that needs improving let me know, give me some stats, dummy runs etc.. I will be more than happy to put them in.

----------


## damadorpl

> Thanks, for this extremely informative post, I'll get right on that.



my bad - question - is there a log/debug where can i change such info as trying to use abilty not existed or not ready yet - there is sound but cant find debug info

----------


## buttmule

is it possible to make engineers hand tinker to line up with BW?

----------


## expunge

> is it possible to make engineers hand tinker to line up with BW?


Just add a /use (whatever the hand slot is) with the BW cooldown in the ability editor.

----------


## Centralx

> is it possible to make engineers hand tinker to line up with BW?


He has made Engi Gloves line up with BW by default. You may be using an older version, or you can go to the abilities editor and ensure that under Beastial Wrath it has /use 10.

If you have the Assurance trinket, tinker will no longer line up with BW. At that point it is best to just use it on CD rather than save it for BW and lose 15-20 seconds of the CD.

I'll continue to give feedback on the BM and SV profiles, you do amazing work.

----------


## kickmydog

I just had a message from Urshake, concerning an error in the code for Binding Shot. If you are using Binding Shot please change the code to as follows.



```

if not IsPlayerSpell(109248) then return false endif IsLeftShiftKeyDown()and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(109248)))if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() endreturn trueend 


```

I will roll out a fix for my next update, atm I'm testing some BM rotational changes. Once those are completed I will update to v35

----------


## kickmydog

updated to fix the problem with binding shot.

Also included powershot by default into the rotation without keybinds for those of you using it in your standard rotation.

----------


## expunge

I love my KMD folder. It goes from like version 11 to 35 now.

----------


## earth1337

great job kmd, managed to rank in the top 15 at several bosses nhc and now rocking the hc content. all credit goes to you, all i have to do is the movement, the rest is doing your great profile.

----------


## kickmydog

Another quick update to fix a problem with the SV profile caused by the powershot change.

----------


## Cooldude

I'd be happy to test stuff for ya, just let me know. im about a ~550ish hunter. I have honorbuddy and all the custom classe's also shadow goblin, and other PQR profiles so I can see how they line up. So far for MM your's is the top. Even over the profiles I have paid for. The BM seems a bit low but I'm not quite sure why, I'll look into it

----------


## mrleo

hey KMD  :Smile: ... i love ur profiles but there is one thing i want to mention.... at the start of the rotation (or any situation when steady focus is not up ) even if at 100 focus it will cast steady shot not twice but three times! maybe because there is a delay between the end of the second cast and the activation of the buff so that the bot doesnt recognize the buff on you yet and starts another cast of steady shot... is there any way to fix this? is very annoying to sit at 100 focus at the start of the fight and triple cast steady shots  :Smile: ... have a look into this if u can...

----------


## expunge

> hey KMD ... i love ur profiles but there is one thing i want to mention.... at the start of the rotation (or any situation when steady focus is not up ) even if at 100 focus it will cast steady shot not twice but three times! maybe because there is a delay between the end of the second cast and the activation of the buff so that the bot doesnt recognize the buff on you yet and starts another cast of steady shot... is there any way to fix this? is very annoying to sit at 100 focus at the start of the fight and triple cast steady shots ... have a look into this if u can...


I believe this has to do with the ever fun function of flight time. Had that problem with the Serpent Sting buff as well.

----------


## kickmydog

> I believe this has to do with the ever fun function of flight time. Had that problem with the Serpent Sting buff as well.


Serpent Sting should have a recast delay. As yet I can't do anything about the Steady Focus buff thing, because of what Expunge explains, if there is no Steady Focus buff up, the rotation will try and put it up. The buff doesn't go up until the 2nd steady shot hits, which is after the third cast of steady shot has begun. I'm still looking for a way to prevent this so I am open to ideas.

----------


## expunge

Did anything change with MM? Seemed to be doing a bit lower DPS. I'll check it out again this afternoon.

----------


## kickmydog

> Did anything change with MM? Seemed to be doing a bit lower DPS. I'll check it out again this afternoon.


http://www.mediafire.com/download/o3...ations_v37.zip

BM/SV - Fixed a problem with powershot lowering dps.
SV - Added new multi-shot functionality, will prefer to use multishot to refresh serpent sting if thrill of the hunt is active.

----------


## Centralx

Ranked quite well as survival (non 4pc) on several heroic fights tonight. Loving it.

----------


## expunge

> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v37
> 
> BM/SV - Fixed a problem with powershot lowering dps.
> SV - Added new multi-shot functionality, will prefer to use multishot to refresh serpent sting if thrill of the hunt is active.


.37 isn't casting glaive toss in MM.

**edit**

I see the code for GT only casts it below 90%. I assume that's intentional.

----------


## kickmydog

> .37 isn't casting glaive toss in MM.
> 
> **edit**
> 
> I see the code for GT only casts it below 90%. I assume that's intentional.


Yes, it is a dps loss to use it when Careful Aim is up.

----------


## Travisboy007

KMD are you ranking on the profile? Just curious...

----------


## kickmydog

> KMD are you ranking on the profile? Just curious...


I ranked a week ago, 2 in the world last week on 3 fights. Those are the ones I remember off the top of my head. Also I don't have particularly good ilevels, only just getting over 550 this week.

----------


## monkeyjoe

> Serpent Sting should have a recast delay. As yet I can't do anything about the Steady Focus buff thing, because of what Expunge explains, if there is no Steady Focus buff up, the rotation will try and put it up. The buff doesn't go up until the 2nd steady shot hits, which is after the third cast of steady shot has begun. I'm still looking for a way to prevent this so I am open to ideas.



1) Important to note I have no idea what I am talking about with coding etc. 
2) Can the profile check for the buff and if it finds it do a /stopcasting? Most of the healing profile do something similar to stop over-healing if the target health has changed by the end of the cast.

----------


## Centralx

Most of the time doing a stopcast will be a dps loss, if the cast is more than 1/2 complete. The only time people really did that in proper play was when moving broke steady shots, so you would just strafe and cast an instant.

----------


## kickmydog

> Most of the time doing a stopcast will be a dps loss, if the cast is more than 1/2 complete. The only time people really did that in proper play was when moving broke steady shots, so you would just strafe and cast an instant.


Yes, it's going to be a dps loss either way, so you just have to eat it i'm afraid until someone comes up with a nifty way around the problem.

----------


## Centralx

This is just an observation of mine, but In the same gear, on a single target fight I am seeing SV perform way better than BM. This often shouldn't be the case, but is. I will have time this weekend to go over logs and figure things out, but if you would like I am ok with sending you logs privately to help improve this.

Edit: with the 2pc t16 I believe it is better to hold powershot until you are under rapid fire. Obviously this wouldn't be for everyone since everyone doesn't have tier, but could be something to look into.

edit2: I don't find the steadyshot problem above that large of an issue. like I mentioned above, it IS more of a dps loss to stop casting than to just cast an extra steady. The routine can only be so automated.

----------


## kickmydog

> This is just an observation of mine, but In the same gear, on a single target fight I am seeing SV perform way better than BM. This often shouldn't be the case, but is. I will have time this weekend to go over logs and figure things out, but if you would like I am ok with sending you logs privately to help improve this.
> 
> Edit: with the 2pc t16 I believe it is better to hold powershot until you are under rapid fire. Obviously this wouldn't be for everyone since everyone doesn't have tier, but could be something to look into.
> 
> edit2: I don't find the steadyshot problem above that large of an issue. like I mentioned above, it IS more of a dps loss to stop casting than to just cast an extra steady. The routine can only be so automated.


It's relatively easy to code powershot to operate under those conditions, but I wonder if that would be a dps loss. If you want to try it out and report back I can PM you the code to replace,

----------


## lazy1

What spec is this doing better with BM or SV

----------


## pocken

Hey Kickmydog!
Love your BM profile, works like a charm  :Smile: 

Tried to make A Murder of Crows to only be casted when RightShift is down (stack it with Stampede for insane burst).
Tried to add 

```
 if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then return true
end
```

 to it and set the Spell ID to 0 to disable automated casting.
When I did either of those things the rotation stopped working. Was looking like it was trying to cast a spell that I don't even know :|

Another reason I wanna add it to PushDown only is because it casts A Murder of Crows on larger health pools adds in SoO.

----------


## expunge

> Hey Kickmydog!
> Love your BM profile, works like a charm 
> 
> Tried to make A Murder of Crows to only be casted when RightShift is down (stack it with Stampede for insane burst).
> Tried to add 
> 
> ```
>  if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then return true
> end
> ...


RightShift is already bound to stampede, so you'd either want to combine the abilities into a single stampede / crow ability or change the key binding for crows.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey Kickmydog!
> Love your BM profile, works like a charm 
> 
> Tried to make A Murder of Crows to only be casted when RightShift is down (stack it with Stampede for insane burst).
> Tried to add 
> 
> ```
>  if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then return true
> end
> ...


The spell id tells PQR what ability you want it to use. When you set it to 0 it doesn't know what to use so the whole rotation will stall. Change back to the correct id for AMoC.Once AMoC is off cooldown, the rotation will however work normally.

BTW this will result in significant dps loss, because as it stands the rotation is set to conserve focus to use AMoC when it is avialable. You will have to change a significant portion of the rotations code to get this to work.

----------


## WebKill

Hi there kickmydog;

First off I want to say thanks for your awesome profiles, I primarily play MM right now and pull great numbers.

One question I had (and sorry if this has already been answered), is if you have any desire to create a PQI config? Would be so much easier to reconfigure all the hot keys when you release a new version.

I had a couple suggestions for additions you might be interested in, as I was playing my WW Monk using Cuteone's profile I noticed the integrated interrupt which I really liked. After taking a look at how he accomplished it, I found one function that I really liked, and UnitCastingInfo("target") to see if the spell is interrupt-able. I think took it one more step to use Scatter Shot if Silencing shot is on CD (this is in the MM profile). I added the Check function to your --Functions section, then created a new ability called interrupts with this:



```
if UnitLevel("player") >= 32 then
	if select(9,UnitCastingInfo("target")) == false then
		if check("34490") then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo("34490"),"target")
		elseif check("19503") then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo("19503"),"target")
		end
	end
end
```

I was thinking of making 2 interrupt abilities, one with this for overall interrupting, then another that can be swapped out to only interrupt healing abilities to give some manual control over how the interrupts are used. With a Warforged assurance of consequence, silencing shot is at 16.6 second cd, so I don't mind letting it just go. I know this could be done just as easily without the Check function, but I found it to be a nice all inclusive function that seemed like it could be used across the board.

I was also noticing in a timeles isle rep farm group where it was just a few dps and a healer, that misdirect wasn't going off, I haven't tried this yet, but thought that this change might work to MS to pet in that situation?



```
if UnitIsPlayer("target") == 1 then return false end

local hastank = false

local InParty = GetNumGroupMembers()
if InParty == 0 
and UnitExists("pet") 
and UnitThreatSituation("pet","target") ~= 3 
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34477),"pet") else
    local groupType = IsInRaid() 
    and "raid" 
    or "party" 
    for i=1, InParty do
        local member = groupType..i
        if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then hastank = true end
        if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and check("34477")
        and UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3 then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34477),member)
        end
    end
end

if hastank == false and UnitThreatSituation("pet","target") ~= 3 then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34477),"pet")
end
```

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi there kickmydog;
> 
> First off I want to say thanks for your awesome profiles, I primarily play MM right now and pull great numbers.
> 
> One question I had (and sorry if this has already been answered), is if you have any desire to create a PQI config? Would be so much easier to reconfigure all the hot keys when you release a new version.
> 
> I had a couple suggestions for additions you might be interested in, as I was playing my WW Monk using Cuteone's profile I noticed the integrated interrupt which I really liked. After taking a look at how he accomplished it, I found one function that I really liked, and UnitCastingInfo("target") to see if the spell is interrupt-able. I think took it one more step to use Scatter Shot if Silencing shot is on CD (this is in the MM profile). I added the Check function to your --Functions section, then created a new ability called interrupts with this:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion, I will look at it in detail tomorrow when I get some time.

In the mean while I have some major changes in the rotations in the work.

I was wondering if anyone has time if they could test them out. The changes apply for all 3 single target rotations.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v38beta

If you can run the original rotation first to say 100M or 200M hit points on a target dummy, and then run the new rotations for the same amount and report back the dps. That would be great.

Please indicate what spec you are using when posting pls.

NB. This is not a fully working rotation, don't use it for raiding.

----------


## ozmodiar

TLDR:
v37 BM: 189.4k
v38b BM: 194.8k

v37 MM: 229.9k
v38b MM: 228.8k 

Testing on a 20% dummy is pointless since apparently Kill Shot's CD doesn't reset on dummies.

Details:
Class: Troll
Professions: Alchemy, Engineering
BM Talents: TotH, Blink Strikes, Glaive Toss
MM Talents: Fervor, Blink Strikes, Glaive Toss
iLvl: 561
Weapon iLvl: 567
4T16 bonus
Trinkets: normal AoC 2/2, HTF Renataki's 2/2
100 fps, ~60ms latency
No Stampede, Berserking, food buff, elixir, etc.
I don't know to what extent dummies can be affected by debuffs, but my pet is a Tallstrider, so consider 12% armor reduction from sunder.
stats:


v37 BM:
Results for 100% ?? dummy:
170.12M, 189.4k dps
RF Uptime: 31.6%


v38b BM:
Results for 100% ?? dummy:
161.08M, 194.8k dps
RF Uptime: 30.6%


v37 MM:
Results for 100% ?? dummy:
180.87M, 229.9k dps
RF Uptime: 28.3%


v38b MM:
Results for 100% ?? dummy:
164.51M, 228.8k dps
RF Uptime: 29.0%


Ignore these: vvv

----------


## kickmydog

> TLDR:
> v37 BM: 189.4k
> v38b BM: 194.8k
> 
> v37 MM: 229.9k
> v38b MM: 228.8k


Thanks, I still need some volunteers to test it. Looks like there might be an improvement on the BM profile, and 1k difference in MM, not sure if that was due to higher proc rates on your trinkets and stuff though. Please remove legendary gem helm, proc trinkets, and legendary cloak when testing to reduce RNG from procs. It will lower damage significantly but make the results more reliable.

The code I've put in is supposed to tighten up the rotations so that not so much time is wasted waiting on signature abilities. On your BM results it looks like it definitely increased the number of Kill Commands executed though. The same seems to have happened for Chimera Shots on MM. Please more testing, this is to improve the dps you guys can do with the rotation.

----------


## mrleo

testing now m8

----------


## ozmodiar

Another run with no item procs - no trinkets, no meta, no cloak, no scope.


~175M
37 MM - 205.5k
#Chimera: 82 #AI: 87 #AI!: 48
38b MM - 206.6
#Chimera: 78 #AI: 81 #AI!: 53

~225M
37 BM - 158.9k
#KC: 198
38b BM - 164.2k
#KC: 196

----------


## kickmydog

> Another run with no item procs - no trinkets, no meta, no cloak, no scope.
> 
> 
> ~175M
> 37 MM - 205.5k
> #Chimera: 82 #AI: 87 #AI!: 48
> 38b MM - 206.6
> #Chimera: 78 #AI: 81 #AI!: 53
> 
> ...


Thanks, I made a very minor change to MM, so I'm not surprised the dps increase was small, I am a little surprised that the BM change was that large.

----------


## kickmydog

Update.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v38

- This now has improved focus management.
- Predictive pooling of focus for when abilities are coming off cooldown. This will ensure that your signature abilities are used immediately rather than re-actively generating focus to use them.
- Cleaned out some old legacy code.

BM
- AMoC, and Kill Command are affected by the new focus pooling code.

SV
- Explosive Shot, AMoC, and Black Arrow are affected by the new focus pooling code.
- Black Arrow may be used before the existing Black Arrow on the target has expired. It will try to fire just before the last tick elapses.

MM
- AMoC and Chimera shot are affected by the new focus pooling code.

----------


## damadorpl

nice changes ... one question - could you implement pause code - on feign death 

also in some dungeons pet is left behind ( on bottom of lift ) and it cause loop in queue - trying to cast killcommand or mend pet

----------


## Toastedsnow

Getting some issues with the SV single code

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 10/08/13 16:40:09
Count: 621
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 24
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 24
spellID = 120697
skipUnknown = true
isSpellKnown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

Level 90 (fresh), survival, talent choices are 1-1-2-2-3-3, moving downwards (as level increases)
Error occurs irrespective of target and focus level
Abilities themselves are not stalling - code itself is executing with no apparent defects, all scripted abilities and keybinds are functional (although the SV profile seems to make no use of AS)

As for other pertinent info...Win8? Although I doubt that's relevant

----------


## kickmydog

> Getting some issues with the SV single code
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 10/08/13 16:40:09
> Count: 621
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> ...


try replacing the lynx rush code with



```

if not IsPlayerSpell(120697)or not UnitExists("pet") or UnitIsDead("pet") or IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649)), "pettarget") == 0then return falseelsereturn true end 


```

----------


## Toastedsnow

Works. Cheers mate.
Bit of a mistype in your current SV release for LR - the second to last bit is:
"then return false end" instead of "then return false else"

----------


## Nyghtlourd

Not sure what changed, but with the newest update, my dps dropped from 120k to the low 50s, seems to only be doing mend pet and auto attack.

----------


## kickmydog

> Works. Cheers mate.
> Bit of a mistype in your current SV release for LR - the second to last bit is:
> "then return false end" instead of "then return false else"


It was that before I suggested that change.

----------


## kickmydog

> Not sure what changed, but with the newest update, my dps dropped from 120k to the low 50s, seems to only be doing mend pet and auto attack.


Not even sure what I'm going to say to this. I'll get right on it, rotation just auto attacks and does mend pet got it.

----------


## Centralx

Haha, new rotation seems to be working good. I've noticed it does force high focus instead of dumping with Arcane during ToTH now that I have 4pc. but this was on a dummy, ill know more after raid.

edit: after raiding a bit, i think this is just crazy lnl chains causing this, so perfectly fine

----------


## kickmydog

> Haha, new rotation seems to be working good. I've noticed it does force high focus instead of dumping with Arcane during ToTH now that I have 4pc. but this was on a dummy, ill know more after raid.
> 
> edit: after raiding a bit, i think this is just crazy lnl chains causing this, so perfectly fine


I am a little concerned about the extremely high focus when chain LNL happens, I'm not sure if it would be a dps improvement however to bleed off some focus with an arcane shot though since explosive shot does so much damage per action.

----------


## Sashimiko

> try replacing the lynx rush code with
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if not IsPlayerSpell(120697)or not UnitExists("pet") or UnitIsDead("pet") or IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649)), "pettarget") == 0then return falseelsereturn true end 
> 
> 
> ```


Something happens with Lynx Rush, until you manually pressed not continue with the rotation. and when it is available again, the rotation is stopped

When i use the V37 all works Fine

----------


## 2Deep

I played with Marksman and it did beat BM in DPS by a considerable amount. I was surprised by how much, a good 20k higher most of the time. I do have a couple questions when doing SOO how do I set up spell interrupts? I am kinda new to PQR and did not find a write up on how to set up interrupts. Also I cannot seem to stop it from misdirecting.

thx

----------


## damadorpl

remove misdirection from active queue on editor. about sispell . let dispell to healer clases. we have one or 2 intterupts that dont work on most bosses in raids

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## 2Deep

During Garrosh for instance, when people become charmed they need to be interrupted that isn't on the healers. Also the Shaman during that fight need to be interrupted as well. On Thok it would be nice to suppress the Gate guard guys when they enrage tho it isn't that important. Overall it would be just nice to interrupt the casters throughout the raid zone. Again not needed on every fight but some, but makes things smoother and I am just trying to maximize my utility.

----------


## kickmydog

> Something happens with Lynx Rush, until you manually pressed not continue with the rotation. and when it is available again, the rotation is stopped
> 
> When i use the V37 all works Fine


I'll look into this some more when I have some time. Thankfully no sane raiding hunter uses lynx rush.

----------


## kickmydog

> I played with Marksman and it did beat BM in DPS by a considerable amount. I was surprised by how much, a good 20k higher most of the time. I do have a couple questions when doing SOO how do I set up spell interrupts? I am kinda new to PQR and did not find a write up on how to set up interrupts. Also I cannot seem to stop it from misdirecting.
> 
> thx


Check what your interupts are set to in PQR, this isn't something that is set by the profile but by PQR in general

----------


## expunge

> Check what your interupts are set to in PQR, this isn't something that is set by the profile but by PQR in general


To be honest, the interrupts haven't worked in PQR for me for a long time. No matter if I enable them or not, on any class. Not sure why.

----------


## 2Deep

How do I check that? BTW love the profile when I get more time with it I will provide more useful feedback.

----------


## buttmule

how can i make the engineer gloves to be nonstop cd since i got assurance?

----------


## kickmydog

> how can i make the engineer gloves to be nonstop cd since i got assurance?


go to ability editor, find an ability in the profile that is used most often, and then put in ACTIONS, /use 10

----------


## kickmydog

> How do I check that? BTW love the profile when I get more time with it I will provide more useful feedback.


Should be something like CTRL+C or something, I don't recall the default because I may have changed the my personal interrupt settings at some point in the past.

----------


## kickmydog

> To be honest, the interrupts haven't worked in PQR for me for a long time. No matter if I enable them or not, on any class. Not sure why.


honestly I haven't had a problem with Xelper's default one, apart from changing the code so that it works for counter shot. I can't get it to work with silencing shot though.

----------


## Centralx

testing mm in lfr at 565+ ilvl, working quite nice.

----------


## Kaylo

> how can i make the engineer gloves to be nonstop cd since i got assurance?


KickMyDog said the most simple way. Although if you want to make an ability for it:



```
if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0 then 
		UseInventoryItem(10)
	end
```

----------


## Shtubba

MM profile is working great for me. One small issue -- only affects simming for me at this point -- Glaive Toss will not cast when I'm targeting a Raider's Training Dummy using the Single and Multi MM Profiles. It seems to cast on all normal and elite mobs and the lvl90 dummy, but not the Raider one for some reason. I have yet to try it on a raid boss, so I don't know if there's a correlation there, but guessing you would have heard something by now if there was.

Thanks for all your hard work. I like infuriating our Arcane Mage by topping the charts...

----------


## jackson27

These profiles are always fantastic. I just wish it were easier to alter the keybinds. Rather than have to go in and change each trap ect. Unless I'm missing something?

----------


## kickmydog

> MM profile is working great for me. One small issue -- only affects simming for me at this point -- Glaive Toss will not cast when I'm targeting a Raider's Training Dummy using the Single and Multi MM Profiles. It seems to cast on all normal and elite mobs and the lvl90 dummy, but not the Raider one for some reason. I have yet to try it on a raid boss, so I don't know if there's a correlation there, but guessing you would have heard something by now if there was.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work. I like infuriating our Arcane Mage by topping the charts...


Glaive toss is supressed in the careful aim range, if the target dummy is in that range you won't get a glaive toss.

----------


## kickmydog

> These profiles are always fantastic. I just wish it were easier to alter the keybinds. Rather than have to go in and change each trap ect. Unless I'm missing something?


No you are not.

----------


## kickmydog

> KickMyDog said the most simple way. Although if you want to make an ability for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0 then 
> 		UseInventoryItem(10)
> 	end
> ```


Yeah that is the slightly harder way of doing it.

----------


## lazy1

Your hunter's level: 90
Your hunter's specialization: MM
Your hunter's talent choices: 312322
Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens: I don't believe this is applicable given it happens at any focus level
What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck? Arcane shot
What are you targeting? Raider Dummy
Any other pertinent information. Pet is attacking, and have TotH as a talent, no arcane shots are being fired at all. With the t16 2pc this is an issue because rapid fire is crucial to a MM hunter

Is this due to the careful aim suppression?

----------


## kickmydog

> Your hunter's level: 90
> Your hunter's specialization: MM
> Your hunter's talent choices: 312322
> Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens: I don't believe this is applicable given it happens at any focus level
> What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck? Arcane shot
> What are you targeting? Raider Dummy
> Any other pertinent information. Pet is attacking, and have TotH as a talent, no arcane shots are being fired at all. With the t16 2pc this is an issue because rapid fire is crucial to a MM hunter
> 
> Is this due to the careful aim suppression?


Yes, as MM it should not be doing Arcane Shot during Careful Aim phase, so if the dummy is between 90-100%, then you will get no glaive tosses or arcane shots. 2t16 works with Aimed Shot.

----------


## lazy1

> Yes, as MM it should not be doing Arcane Shot during Careful Aim phase, so if the dummy is between 90-100%, then you will get no glaive tosses or arcane shots. 2t16 works with Aimed Shot.


I totally forgot it worked with aimed shot... I am actually shocked that MM is that good lol. I can't seem to find any updated guides on MM in terms of stat priority but my crit>haste>mastery from BM is pretty successful. Is that what MM do or do the switch crit and haste?

----------


## damadorpl

Marksmanship Hunter DPS Statistics Priority and Reforging (WoW MoP 5.4) - Icy Veins

The stat priority for a Marksmanship Hunter is:

Agility;
Hit Rating and Expertise Rating (until 7.5% each);
Critical Strike Rating;
Haste Rating;
Mastery Rating.

----------


## Centralx

> I totally forgot it worked with aimed shot... I am actually shocked that MM is that good lol. I can't seem to find any updated guides on MM in terms of stat priority but my crit>haste>mastery from BM is pretty successful. Is that what MM do or do the switch crit and haste?


You should really be simming your own stat weights, as SV/MM/BM are all very close. I would recommend dropping toth all together as MM, and only use AiS to dump focus.

check out these threads:

MM Questions - Page 3

So.... any reason why the top guild's hunter went for fervor? - Page 3

----------


## Xtroyes

How in the world do you put this in PQR? XML, no URL? I must be really stupid with this stuff.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You open up the .rar-file and put the XML-files in PQR/Profiles/Hunter

----------


## kickmydog

Currently working on improving some of the AOE profiles and improving the focus conservation for signature abilities.

I'm not happy with MM AOE, not that many ppl use it I'm sure but it is something that needs fixing, I'm about 50% of the way through optimizing this right now.

After that I plan to improve the BM AOE profile some, I'm not happy with this at all, and it needs some serious improvement particularly to incorporate KC into the AOE and keep BeastCleave up 100% of the time when using BM Cleave profile.

I am then going to be looking at the SV profile, particularly interaction with the 4t16 prioritizing Serpent Sting uptime through multishot even if there are LNL available for use.

Unfortunately this stuff can take a while to do since I have to run simcraft for every iteration and then implement the changes to see if there really is a DPS improvement. I will of course keep you all updated. However I don't plan any changes as yet to the single target rotations, since though seem to be working well.

I am not prioritizing looking at Lynx Rush just yet, it's not an optimal ability so I really don't think I'm going to waste too much of my time on it when there are other things that need fixing a head of it.

----------


## temp123

> This is now updated to 5.4
> 
> The changes I suggested earlier in post#53 have been implemented.
> 
> As yet I haven't decided on including black arrow into the SV AOE rotation. I am thinking of having it only shoot if you have a focus target, but as yet I haven't decided.
> 
> If you notice any problems please let me know and I will try and get a fix out asap.
> 
> Please remember that you may have to modify Xelpers interrupt profile to include the new counter shot ability instead of silencing shot.
> ...


Hey KMD thanks for previous implements with binding shoot and thanks for pushing and adjusting profile constantly, well done  :Wink:  I can't seems get interrupt working I have eddited both nova and xelper Interrupt_abilities, can't get hunter working on both! Any suggestions pal?

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey KMD thanks for previous implements with binding shoot and thanks for pushing and adjusting profile constantly, well done  I can't seems get interrupt working I have eddited both nova and xelper Interrupt_abilities, can't get hunter working on both! Any suggestions pal?


put their code in your reply, becaus ei don't use those interupt profiles.

----------


## Centralx

kmd, from my research on EJ and mmo champ, I believe the routine should still prioritize ES spamming during chain LNL and reapply SRS after the chain is done. I'm drunk or I'd post relevant links. I'll try to find em.

----------


## kickmydog

> kmd, from my research on EJ and mmo champ, I believe the routine should still prioritize ES spamming during chain LNL and reapply SRS after the chain is done. I'm drunk or I'd post relevant links. I'll try to find em.


I'm thinking from an AOE perspective, I don;t think there can be any cohesive argument against taking a GCD to multi-shot for a serpent spread vs an explosive shot. Especially if you are close to focus cap. On single target however, you definitely have a point.

----------


## Cooldude

Any way to make rapid fire auto cast on and off? It sucks when you hero at the start and rapid fire gets stacked  :Frown:

----------


## mcwhat

Your hunter's level: 90
Your hunter's specialization: BM
Your hunter's talent choices: Crouching Tiger, Intimidation, AotH, Dire beast, lynx rush, glaive toss
Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens: 100%
What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck? Rapid fire
What are you targeting? Anything. Testing on mobs, ordos, celestials, and dummy.
Any other pertinent information.
Rotation is only casting Bestial wrath and rapid fire. Deleted and re-downloaded the profile and get the same results. Profiles for all my other classes work fine.

----------


## earth1337

> Any way to make rapid fire auto cast on and off? It sucks when you hero at the start and rapid fire gets stacked


take it out of the rotation with the editor




> Your hunter's level: 90
> Your hunter's specialization: BM
> Your hunter's talent choices: Crouching Tiger, Intimidation, AotH, Dire beast, lynx rush, glaive toss
> Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens: 100%
> What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck? Rapid fire
> What are you targeting? Anything. Testing on mobs, ordos, celestials, and dummy.
> Any other pertinent information.
> Rotation is only casting Bestial wrath and rapid fire. Deleted and re-downloaded the profile and get the same results. Profiles for all my other classes work fine.


try it without lynx rush ( worst dps gain btw )

----------


## kickmydog

> Any way to make rapid fire auto cast on and off? It sucks when you hero at the start and rapid fire gets stacked


replace rapid fire with rapid fire push down on the ability editor

----------


## kickmydog

> Your hunter's level: 90
> Your hunter's specialization: BM
> Your hunter's talent choices: Crouching Tiger, Intimidation, AotH, Dire beast, lynx rush, glaive toss
> Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens: 100%
> What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck? Rapid fire
> What are you targeting? Anything. Testing on mobs, ordos, celestials, and dummy.
> Any other pertinent information.
> Rotation is only casting Bestial wrath and rapid fire. Deleted and re-downloaded the profile and get the same results. Profiles for all my other classes work fine.


Don't use lynx rush, it's terrible damage and the ability in the profile is broken atm, as was stated in the previous page or two.

----------


## kickmydog

> Don't use lynx rush, it's terrible damage and the ability in the profile is broken atm, as was stated in the previous page or two.




```

if not IsPlayerSpell(120697)or not UnitExists("pet") or UnitIsDead("pet") or IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649)), "pettarget") == 0then return false endreturn true 


```

Put that code snippet into your Lynx rush, for it to work. I've tested this and I know it works.

----------


## Simplyfai

Hei KMD, your profiles are amazing, was wondering if you can teach me how to create the ability for Murder of Crows to the right shift button just like stampede and rapid fire.

Thanks KMD, much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## damadorpl

take a look at stampede code and replicate it with MoC ability code

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Simplyfai

Aight thanks for the tip, it worked  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> take a look at stampede code and replicate it with MoC ability code
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yep, thats all you need do

----------


## earth1337

> Currently working on improving some of the AOE profiles and improving the focus conservation for signature abilities.
> 
> I'm not happy with MM AOE, not that many ppl use it I'm sure but it is something that needs fixing, I'm about 50% of the way through optimizing this right now.
> 
> After that I plan to improve the BM AOE profile some, I'm not happy with this at all, and it needs some serious improvement particularly to incorporate KC into the AOE and keep BeastCleave up 100% of the time when using BM Cleave profile.
> 
> I am then going to be looking at the SV profile, particularly interaction with the 4t16 prioritizing Serpent Sting uptime through multishot even if there are LNL available for use.
> 
> Unfortunately this stuff can take a while to do since I have to run simcraft for every iteration and then implement the changes to see if there really is a DPS improvement. I will of course keep you all updated. However I don't plan any changes as yet to the single target rotations, since though seem to be working well.
> ...


hey kmd, how far are you with your improvements? any beta profiles that needs testing?
really looking forward to this, love your profile, had 8 top 5 ranks last ID

----------


## kickmydog

> hey kmd, how far are you with your improvements? any beta profiles that needs testing?
> really looking forward to this, love your profile, had 8 top 5 ranks last ID


I've worked some improvements into the MM, and the BM profile. However the BM AOE is flagging a nil value somewhere, which is holding up the process since I can't find what is calling this nil value error. 

Anyway once i get the this problem fixed i will publish.

----------


## damadorpl

found that rotation constantly try to use rapidfire - could yoyou modify it to fire only not on CD and without other speed buffs ?

----------


## Centralx

> found that rotation constantly try to use rapidfire - could yoyou modify it to fire only not on CD and without other speed buffs ?


With 2pc t16 there is no reason to not use RF on cool down, if you do not have 2pc t16 switch the rapidfire function in the rotation editor with the rapid fire pushdown function

----------


## damadorpl

now it try to fire RF eevy rotation causing permament "ability not ready yet" yelling by character

----------


## lazy1

> now it try to fire RF eevy rotation causing permament "ability not ready yet" yelling by character


That isn't going to do anything, and wont impact dps but if it bugs you ErrorFilter - Chat & Communication - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## kickmydog

> found that rotation constantly try to use rapidfire - could yoyou modify it to fire only not on CD and without other speed buffs ?


I haven't really found a compelling reason to do that apart from the BM profile. That rapid fire will not be used if you have focus fire up.

Here is the beta AOE version atm. This is still a work in progress.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/79...ns_v39beta.zip

If you get any error messages please post with the rotation used along with the normal error reporting stuff.

----------


## earth1337

BM AoE worked great at galakras HC, didnt get stucks or errors.
couldnt test MM AoE, maybe tomorrow.

----------


## damadorpl

all seems to work ok. for bm profile sometimes stuck on casting misdirection in raids when tanks are out of range. also small request to autocast stampede on boss battles. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## kickmydog

> all seems to work ok. for bm profile sometimes stuck on casting misdirection in raids when tanks are out of range. also small request to autocast stampede on boss battles. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


copy rapid fire push down code into stampede. This is not something that I will be supporting by default.

----------


## damadorpl

bm 90 

Posthaste
Wyvern Sting
Aspect of the Iron Hawk
Dire Beast
A Murder of Crows
Glaive Toss

for stampede i mean boss battle not shift - made it work with cute one code to autocast on boss SpecialUnit()

bug report still on multi - at default setting - profile sometimes stuck with AOE at misdirection ... removing it from rotation cause it stuck sometimes on bestial wrath/ glaive toss

----------


## coldburn

Hello everyone! First of all, I want to apologize for my English, I use the Google translator. And I want to say thank you so much for your awesome profile! Now about my problem.
Having Assurance of Consequence trinket Black Arrow's cooldown is less than the debuff from the Black Arrow itself. This gives a small window for re-applying of Black Arrow under trinket procs, agi potion, scope or engineering gloves. Before the debuff from Black Arrow wears off.
Can anybody help me with the script for the Black Arrow, so that if a Black Arrow is ready and have at least one of these buffs (146308, 148903, 105697, 109085 and 126734, not sure about the last one, I can correct then itself) that the arrow is applied immediately, despite the fact that there is still a debuff on the target. If no buffs, the black arrow is applied at the end of the debuff.
Many thanks in advance .
And once again I apologize for my English and a lot of letters.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hello everyone! First of all, I want to apologize for my English, I use the Google translator. And I want to say thank you so much for your awesome profile! Now about my problem.
> Having Assurance of Consequence trinket Black Arrow's cooldown is less than the debuff from the Black Arrow itself. This gives a small window for re-applying of Black Arrow under trinket procs, agi potion, scope or engineering gloves. Before the debuff from Black Arrow wears off.
> Can anybody help me with the script for the Black Arrow, so that if a Black Arrow is ready and have at least one of these buffs (146308, 148903, 105697, 109085 and 126734, not sure about the last one, I can correct then itself) that the arrow is applied immediately, despite the fact that there is still a debuff on the target. If no buffs, the black arrow is applied at the end of the debuff.
> Many thanks in advance .
> And once again I apologize for my English and a lot of letters.


Black arrow will already try to be used if there is just one tick remaining on the current Black Arrow.

----------


## kickmydog

> bm 90 
> 
> Posthaste
> Wyvern Sting
> Aspect of the Iron Hawk
> Dire Beast
> A Murder of Crows
> Glaive Toss
> 
> ...


can you copy the error message that you get so that I can see it for debugging.

----------


## damadorpl

> can you copy the error message that you get so that I can see it for debugging.


dont get any error meassage - i try put debug msg on - for seome reason profle stuck at "casting .... " only in hc dungeons - just did flex 2/3 and no single error 

tomorrow i try yo run some hc dung with debug

----------


## Nytr0g3n

New DPS test results (566 ilevel, SV & BM) --> BM Hunter DPS Comparison

----------


## kickmydog

> New DPS test results (566 ilevel, SV & BM) --> BM Hunter DPS Comparison


Interesting, but 5m is hardly enough time to run tests for dps for any profile. 

Plus RNG elements like 4piece t16 can change the results of any profile with lucky streaks. This is why I remove RNG stuff when I test my own profile iterations for improvement.

An example of how RNG affects these results is just looking at the damage from lightening attack and flurry of xuen, proc rates are not controlled by the profiles yet they differ considerably on each of his tests. When you are looking at a difference in the profiles of a few k dps these things can be significant.

Still interesting none the less.

----------


## Shudder

Any way for it to not use rapid fire on cd. I don't like that it's using it on trash and it's not up for bosses.

----------


## earth1337

> Any way for it to not use rapid fire on cd. I don't like that it's using it on trash and it's not up for bosses.


open the rotation editor, select your spec sv/bm/mm and take rapidfire out of the rotation. dont forget to do the same with aoe and cleave, if you use them.

----------


## kickmydog

> Any way for it to not use rapid fire on cd. I don't like that it's using it on trash and it's not up for bosses.


swap rapid fire for rapid fire pushdown.

----------


## pocken

Need some quick help :3
Interupt Code for Counter Shot. How to write that code piece?
Specific, want it to interupt spell with name Touch of Y'Shaarj  :Smile:

----------


## Centralx

> Need some quick help :3
> Interupt Code for Counter Shot. How to write that code piece?
> Specific, want it to interupt spell with name Touch of Y'Shaarj


You can use Xelper's interupt profile and modify it for counter shot instead of silencing.




> This is now updated to 5.4
> 
> The changes I suggested earlier in post#53 have been implemented.
> 
> As yet I haven't decided on including black arrow into the SV AOE rotation. I am thinking of having it only shoot if you have a focus target, but as yet I haven't decided.
> 
> If you notice any problems please let me know and I will try and get a fix out asap.
> 
> Please remember that you may have to modify Xelpers interrupt profile to include the new counter shot ability instead of silencing shot.
> ...

----------


## pocken

> You can use Xelper's interupt profile and modify it for counter shot instead of silencing.


Thanks Centralx!
Did miss that post completly!

----------


## Centralx

I'm still really excited for MM improvements, have you had any luck getting the routines to work KMD, or need help testing?

----------


## kickmydog

> I'm still really excited for MM improvements, have you had any luck getting the routines to work KMD, or need help testing?


No i have not, I'm still looking around for ideas. However right now with there being no changes planned for hunters atm I don't see myself making anymore change to the profiles. Unless there is some sudden new theorycrafting ideas I think this is as good as it is going to get.

----------


## mrkebo

How do you guys go about making Deterance and disengage more responsive. They are off the gcd but it still have to keep spamming the key to death to get them to go off.


I seemed to have fixed it by upping the Ability Check Delay from 20ms to 100ms.

----------


## Centralx

> How do you guys go about making Deterance and disengage more responsive. They are off the gcd but it still have to keep spamming the key to death to get them to go off.
> 
> 
> I seemed to have fixed it by upping the Ability Check Delay from 20ms to 100ms.


I have:
/stopcasting
/stopcasting
/cast spell

Macro'd to disengage, countershot and deterrence.

----------


## WebKill

Couple things I have been playing with the past few days, 560 MM Hunter with 4 piece.

I was noticing some Thrill of the Hunt procs being wasted, I know that the Arcane Shot ability has code to handle TotH, but I wondered if this might help. I created a new ability with the following code and placed it before Steady Focus on the rotation. Going to test and see what it does to DPS.


```
if UnitBuffID("player", "109306")
and UnitPower("player") > 10
and check(3044)
then return true end
```


I made some alterations to Misdirect, I was noticing that when in a group/raid if the first tank the code gets to is out of range, then it spams the ability. I also noticed that when in a group with no tank, it would not MD to pet or anyone. I have been using the following code to check if tank is out of range (so it will find if next tank is in range), and also if no tank in group then MD to pet. I also return false on training dummy cause that was really annoying when testing rotations.



```
if UnitIsPlayer("target") == 1 then return false end

if string.find(select(1,UnitName("target")), "Training Dummy") then return false end

local hastank = false

local InParty = GetNumGroupMembers()

if InParty == 0 
and UnitExists("pet") 
and UnitThreatSituation("pet","target") ~= 3
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(34477)) == 0
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34477),"pet") else
local groupType = IsInRaid() 
and "raid" 
or "party" 
	for i=1, InParty do
	    local member = groupType..i
	    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then hastank = true end
	    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" 
	    and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(34477),member)
	    and UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3
	    and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(34477)) == 0 then
	        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34477),member)
	    end
	end
end


if hastank == false and UnitThreatSituation("pet","target") ~= 3 then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34477),"pet")
end
```

----------


## kickmydog

> Couple things I have been playing with the past few days, 560 MM Hunter with 4 piece.
> 
> I was noticing some Thrill of the Hunt procs being wasted, I know that the Arcane Shot ability has code to handle TotH, but I wondered if this might help. I created a new ability with the following code and placed it before Steady Focus on the rotation. Going to test and see what it does to DPS.
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player", "109306")
> and UnitPower("player") > 10
> and check(3044)
> ...


You lose dps by not keeping Steady Focus up all the time, also MD is off the GCD, makes no difference to dps if it is on a dummy or not. I've seena number of people who just macro MD to a dps ability so it's not strange to see people using MD on the target dummy. Range check on tank is a good idea though.

----------


## WebKill

Yeah, I actually realized that after I posted, I moved TotH after steady focus, as for MD, I just got tired of seeing the ability blinking like mad lol, not that it will help dps, but the ranged part does help.

----------


## mrkebo

Possible to have the bot not attack General Nazgrim when he is in defensive stance. Atm Im just outranging him when all of the adds are dead.

----------


## kickmydog

> Possible to have the bot not attack General Nazgrim when he is in defensive stance. Atm Im just outranging him when all of the adds are dead.


I could do that, but that makes the program too bloated. I'm not going to bother making changes for just one boss encounter. Just do what I do, turn off the rotation while on defensive stance, or just turn away so your are not facing the boss.

----------


## Djangochained

> *How to report a problem with the profile.*
> 
> If you have a problem with the profile that you want to bring to my attention for a fix make sure that you include the following information:
> 
> Your hunter's level
> Your hunter's specialization
> Your hunter's talent choices
> Your hunter's focus level when the problem happens
> What ability is it stalling it at or what abilities are on cooldown when it gets stuck?
> ...


Hello!
MM hunter lvl 85.
talent choices Posthaste/Intimidation/Aspect of the Iron Hawk/Thrill of the Hunt/Blink strikes
Focus level 50-100
Chimera shot is on cd
Targeting any mop mob
The profile refuses to use Arcane shot whatsoever.Even with 100 focus and chimera shot on cd it will spam steady shot.Also doenst even use it when thrill of the hunt procs!

----------


## K-Z

how i can remove the autouse of the trinket in the rotation?

----------


## kickmydog

> Hello!
> MM hunter lvl 85.
> talent choices Posthaste/Intimidation/Aspect of the Iron Hawk/Thrill of the Hunt/Blink strikes
> Focus level 50-100
> Chimera shot is on cd
> Targeting any mop mob
> The profile refuses to use Arcane shot whatsoever.Even with 100 focus and chimera shot on cd it will spam steady shot.Also doenst even use it when thrill of the hunt procs!


I've been using it in raids the last three weeks and I cannot get the profile to mimic the problems that you are having at all. Make sure you aren't testing on a target dummy since it will suppress Arcane Shot for Aimed Shot on the dummy because of Careful Aim. If you are not using it on the dummy I can only suggest deleting the profile and downloading it again.




> how i can remove the autouse of the trinket in the rotation?


Remove any references in the profile to /use13 and 14 I believe.

----------


## noladrew

I could be doing something wrong, but is there a way to make it not use Rapid Fire and Bestial Wrath on cd? And instead on a button press of some sorts? I see there is something in the rotation for RF to but on right shift, but thats only controlling Stampede for me.

----------


## Centralx

> I could be doing something wrong, but is there a way to make it not use Rapid Fire and Bestial Wrath on cd? And instead on a button press of some sorts? I see there is something in the rotation for RF to but on right shift, but thats only controlling Stampede for me.


Replace the rapid fire in the rotation with the rapid fire pushdown option.
There is no reason to not use these on CD in almost every boss fight this tier.

----------


## Centralx

> I've been using it in raids the last three weeks and I cannot get the profile to mimic the problems that you are having at all. Make sure you aren't testing on a target dummy since it will suppress Arcane Shot for Aimed Shot on the dummy because of Careful Aim. If you are not using it on the dummy I can only suggest deleting the profile and downloading it again.


Heroic clearing hunter here, with several top parses, unable to reproduce any issue like what he reported. I've used the rotation on all 3 specs with little to no problems. This is far and above the best rotation I've ever used.

----------


## noladrew

> Replace the rapid fire in the rotation with the rapid fire pushdown option.
> There is no reason to not use these on CD in almost every boss fight this tier.


thanks for the reply. just didnt want it to keep using it on trash and sometimes not be up for the pull

----------


## Centralx

Totally understandable. If you have 4pc that shouldn't really be a problem anymore but I definitely understand your need.

----------


## Cahonez

never mind ^^

----------


## earth1337

any thoughts on the +10% ap buff? it seems like simulationcraft and femaledwarf rank barrage/powershot now a little bit higher than before. if you have an ilvl 580 weapon like me, we could share some experiences in the next ID to get the best out of this great great profile  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> any thoughts on the +10% ap buff? it seems like simulationcraft and femaledwarf rank barrage/powershot now a little bit higher than before. if you have an ilvl 580 weapon like me, we could share some experiences in the next ID to get the best out of this great great profile


I've been using powershot and barrage to great effect. I had to swap out of powershot though because the knockback pissed the tanks off too much.

----------


## G0tha

Do you know any profile that uses steady shot to keep imrpoved stready shot buff up and doesn't cast improved steady shot 3 times in a row when it's not needed? Just wondering if anybody did this. Maybe I'll take rid of it, if you tell me what abilites reset counts for improved steady shot buff. Im assuming those are damaging skills like aimed shot, arcane shot, power shot, excluding traps, mend pet and other utility abilites.

----------


## kickmydog

> Do you know any profile that uses steady shot to keep imrpoved stready shot buff up and doesn't cast improved steady shot 3 times in a row when it's not needed? Just wondering if anybody did this. Maybe I'll take rid of it, if you tell me what abilites reset counts for improved steady shot buff. Im assuming those are damaging skills like aimed shot, arcane shot, power shot, excluding traps, mend pet and other utility abilites.


I think this is covered in in the "known issues" area of my original posts at the start. This is a problem with the way that steady focus works, and there isn't really a decent way around it. Not that I'm supporting these profiles anymore since PQR is now redundant.

----------


## Centralx

You guys still using PQR after the ban? KMD any chances you'll make an honorbuddy profile? Yours profiles just blew everything else out of the water.

----------


## Decaed

I still use it. A perma ban will only give me the kick in the ass I need to finally quit playing the game after 9 years.

----------


## Arones

really want to try this profile but can it still be used ( does it work with firehack ??) or any chance you can bring this to honorbuddy ? ? or what do you guys use to make it work since PQR got detected .. ?

----------


## gongmang1

use some way to Lua unlock can use PE addons, running well, and no ban
reminisce KMD's PQR profiles. is the best

----------


## Arones

could i run them with firehack then ?

----------


## kickmydog

> You guys still using PQR after the ban? KMD any chances you'll make an honorbuddy profile? Yours profiles just blew everything else out of the water.


I don't have HB, so I can't really say that I would be doing that.

I've gone back to using autohotkey myself. It's a 50k dps loss or so, but better than nothing I suppose.

----------


## kickmydog

> I still use it. A perma ban will only give me the kick in the ass I need to finally quit playing the game after 9 years.


I'm amazed that you have not been banned for it. Personally I think that it might have been the stock interrupter provided with PQR that could have been one of the cause for my own account getting a 72h suspension.

Unfortunately I sub on a 6m subscription, and of course they got me right after the sub renewed, and I have no plans to resub after since I have no interest in the changes that are coming in WoD and MoP has generally been a let down in my opinion.

----------


## Decaed

> I'm amazed that you have not been banned for it. Personally I think that it might have been the stock interrupter provided with PQR that could have been one of the cause for my own account getting a 72h suspension.
> 
> Unfortunately I sub on a 6m subscription, and of course they got me right after the sub renewed, and I have no plans to resub after since I have no interest in the changes that are coming in WoD and MoP has generally been a let down in my opinion.


Oh I got perma banned in the second wave. Shit happens. Switched to PE with FH.

----------


## earth1337

i really miss this profile and pqr, i still hold 4 nhc and hc wol rank 1 and over 12 top 5 ranks with different specs. logs are from november/december lol  :Big Grin: 
switched back to honorbuddy after the banwave, but its not even close to this. if i play by myself or with honorbuddy i am always ~10k behind this profile/pqr...

----------


## WWF

> i really miss this profile and pqr, i still hold 4 nhc and hc wol rank 1 and over 12 top 5 ranks with different specs. logs are from november/december lol 
> switched back to honorbuddy after the banwave, but its not even close to this. if i play by myself or with honorbuddy i am always ~10k behind this profile/pqr...


only 30 minutes and you can run this profile with any lua unlocker

----------


## earth1337

> only 30 minutes and you can run this profile with any lua unlocker


thx, will look into this

----------


## Feldeath

> only 30 minutes and you can run this profile with any lua unlocker


But wheren't LUA unlocker the weak link in the banwave of January that got so many of us taken?
Wouldn't you get ban again very soon after using PQR again?

----------


## WWF

> But wheren't LUA unlocker the weak link in the banwave of January that got so many of us taken?
> Wouldn't you get ban again very soon after using PQR again?


Who says that we should use PQR again? and except PQR, after special patch was detected only PE. You can still use other Lua unlockers with warden protection.
Yes, i can not say to you it is safe, but botting never safe xD
For example i adapted my profile for Lua unlocker and Offspring tool and T800 module, used it, and has not been banned ... yet ...
the same code, but on other platforms = profit!

----------


## Feldeath

My bad I assumed you said using it with QR as it was made for it in the beginning.

----------

